# Bowtech DESTROYER owners chat.



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys if you bought or ordered a destroyer tell us about it, what camo, draw length, what you paid. Tell us what your set up is and how it shoots.I ordered a left hand black ops d350 in 60/70 lbs. So far all I have is the rest, it is a quad archery fall away rest. Still undecided on stabilizer and a scope for both hunting & 3D ... Any suggestions


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## shsubowhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

I got my d350 with realtree hardwood grey, 72.4 lbs 29.5 draw 28in victory hv 300's.. Qad ulta HD rest . Viper single pin sight. Alpine stabilizer . Custom apple Jack color grip..... amazing bow!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds sweet


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*destroyer 350 black ops*

i ordered a bowtech destroyer 350 in black ops my set up
destroyer 350 black ops 60lbs 28.5 " draw
proline string and cable ( flame,black with black halo serving )
doinker carboln elite 11" in black 
doinker quick disconnect 
spott-hogg hogg-it sight with 010 pins and wrap kit 
octane tripwire rest 
victory vx-22 hv with 3" fusion vanes
sling braid wrist sling in blk,blk,red 
and some bow jax monster jax for the limbs 
dead in the hand already just some added dampening

should shoot awsome.
cant wait to get it i guess my captain will tie me over for now.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

I ordered a 340 in black ops. 29" 70lb. A limbdriver will be going on it. I have a black stealth stab but will also be trying some others. My spot hogg will also be on the bow. I'm still deciding on a quiver.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*quiver choice*

i chose the fuse ventera shorty in all black to go on my black ops 350 the only thing with that quiver is its bow manufacturer specific


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

All those set ups sound sweet , sounds like there are going to be alot of black ops ordered.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

see my signature....had a couple of weeks now.....shooting 327 fps g5 1/4" and loop only. there is a cam lean deal going on on another thread that has me concerned. looks like they (bowtech) should've given the cam a little more clearance in the forks. shoots well though and I dont have the issue that others are seeing on some of the bows.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Got a 340 Black Ops 60# on order.


----------



## Bullofthewoods (Jun 18, 2009)

Waiting on a 340 in Optifade. Ocatane one piece quiver in Optifade, Octane 7" stab in Optifade. Black QAD HD rest, Spott Hog right on 5 pin .019, g5 peep, and Ridgerunner cobra twist sling. Gonna try to shoot my 29" Maxima 350's with 125 grain G5 Strikers.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a 340 with sword centurion sight,posten stab and limbdriver rest. She shoots a 304 gr arrow at 320fps at 61ibs 28 dl pretty fast at that drawlength and 7 in BH. thats with peep and loop on the string. This bow is dead in the hand on the shot and quiet. It is not as smooth draw as allegiance but smoother than the 82nd. Something this bow tunes really easy the centershot tuned center of the grip just like my ally's. I put my bow on draw machine had no cam limb contact through the drawcycle or let down. These bows may become as popular as the ally and tribute.


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my Destroyer 350 realtree hardwoods, 71.4 lbs, 29" dl, G5 peep, d-loop, Octane Bantamweight quiver and 7" stabilizer (until my B-Stinger gets here), Limb Driver Rest (which is my fav rest so far of all), 434 gr maxima hunter 350 arrows going 308 fps! Quiet, smooth, fast, and stacks the arrows great out to 70 yds. Cant wait to see how it shoots with the bstinger on it at longer yardages!


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Waiting on a 340 in std camo. 

Right now the only accessory I'm set on is a Limb Driver rest. I'm either adding a Viper sight or the new Octane ext sight which will be released at the ATA show. Not sure what else at this moment.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

My 2010 hunting rig will be a 28" 60# 340 in Hardwoods Grey with black limbs, TT rest, 8" 8 oz. B-Stinger, and a Viper 4 pin sight. Plan on shooting a ACC 390- 412 gr arrow. I got everything together, Just waiting on bow.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

The ones on order i understand, but fellas lets see um, post some pics!!!!


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

Ordered a 340 Black Ops LH. Been ordered since the bow was leaked, fully paid for for at least a month. Can't wait for her to get here. Perfection takes time.

She'll be fitted with a Viper Predator MicroTune, LImb Driver rest, octane 11.5 stab.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife orderd me a 70# DESTROYER 340 w/NEXT FLX camo and black limbs on BLACK FRIDAY :mg: She's a KEEPER , She got it for me for a Christmas present ...
The only thing is I'm still waiting for it to come in , but I guess I'll keep shooting my CAPTAIN and my 101st until it arrives ...

2009 70# 82nd converted to a 70# 101st w/MAX 4 camo
2009 70# CAPTAIN w/NEXT FLX camo

I'll be posting pic's A.S.A.P. when it get's in ...


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Ordered left handed D350 (60-70LBS. 29"DL) with stock camo. I have a new limb driver rest, octane one piece quiver and Montana Black Gold "Red Zone sight waiting for it to arrive. I'll also be putting on a G5 peep. Unknown which stabilizer yet, I will be using for hunting only.


----------



## The Butcher (Jan 18, 2004)

*money*

why didn't anyone put what they paided on here. That is why I did not buy one, after tax it would cost $1000.00, I will not pay that price, I know this is just my opinion. I really wanted to shoot one , but when I herd the price I decided not to even shoot it. Now I am not a fan of any perticuler bow, so I went out and shot six differant models and for the money and I am just a hunter , I purchased the new mathew Z7 I only paid $710.00 I really liked the new alien x but not a fan of the dual cams and how it has no creep at all, in the excitement of the hunt I want as much in my favor and the least amount that can go wrong as I can get. The mathews Z7 was very smooth , easy to keep tuned , very quit and plenty fast, and remember I am not trying to start a war of words on here, I just wish the price would not have been so much on the bowtech, just my two cents.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

I paid $899. Yes its alot of money, but its not out of line for what it is. Look at the $1600 hoyt bow, you're gonna pay for new tech. As far as I'm concerned, I'd rather pay another hundred or two and wind up with the bow I really wanted instead of looking back later and wishing I had. That being said, the z7 is one of my favorite bows that I shot this year and people getting one for $700 are getting a great deal on an awesome bow.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Butcher glad you like the Z7. I my self dont care for single cams. Binary cams tune easy for me and stay tuned for me. I have been useing binary cams since 2006 and have had no problem with creep while hunting and have killed alot of deer with them. As far as price I gave $916.00 tax included.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

The Butcher said:


> why didn't anyone put what they paided on here. That is why I did not buy one, after tax it would cost $1000.00, I will not pay that price, I know this is just my opinion. I really wanted to shoot one , but when I herd the price I decided not to even shoot it. Now I am not a fan of any perticuler bow, so I went out and shot six differant models and for the money and I am just a hunter , I purchased the new mathew Z7 I only paid $710.00 I really liked the new alien x but not a fan of the dual cams and how it has no creep at all, in the excitement of the hunt I want as much in my favor and the least amount that can go wrong as I can get. The mathews Z7 was very smooth , easy to keep tuned , very quit and plenty fast, and remember I am not trying to start a war of words on here, I just wish the price would not have been so much on the bowtech, just my two cents.


899.99 Is what I paid. Worth every penny imo


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

rslscobra said:


> Ordered left handed D350 (60-70LBS. 29"DL) with stock camo. I have a new limb driver rest, octane one piece quiver and Montana Black Gold "Red Zone sight waiting for it to arrive. I'll also be putting on a G5 peep. Unknown which stabilizer yet, I will be using for hunting only.


Forget to mention, paid $899


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

*pics of mine*


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought a D340 a couple days before Christmas. It was 334 fps on the birth certificate. I haven't checked to see if that is accurate. 

*Does anyone know how to adjust the draw length? *I'd like to shorten mine by half and inch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bhturkey (May 8, 2009)

*destroyer*

got a 340 black ops on the way 70# 30 inch draw


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Nd swede on the destroyer 340 which is shipped in 29 inch dl the rotating module is in the 5 slot and the drawstops are in the no. 5 hole. If you want a half inch shorter draw rotate modules to no. 6 slot and put draw stops in the no. 6 hole. This will give 28.5 dl. You will need a press with fingers to do this such as ez-press. One more thing I would suggest take the stops out before putting in press. This could prevent damage to drawstops while in the press. After you rotate modules take bow out of press and put drawstops in same number your modules are in. These numbers are for the 340 not the 350.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks geekster. I was hoping to be able to change the dl without using a press. I'll have to take it back to the dealer. Not a big problem, it's just the driving time which makes it harder. Thanks again.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ND Swede said:


> I bought a D340 a couple days before Christmas. It was 334 fps on the birth certificate. I haven't checked to see if that is accurate.
> 
> *Does anyone know how to adjust the draw length? *I'd like to shorten mine by half and inch. Any help would be appreciated.




Put it in a bow press and relax the strings and cables. There are 2 screws holding the red rotating module. One is behind the limb which is why you need a press. Take out the 2 screws and rotate the module to where you want it on both ends of the bow.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

D340, 60#, 29.5" draw

Axcel ArmorTech
QAD
Doinker 10.5"


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

*My Destroyer 340*

Got mine a couple of days ago. It's HD grey, has Super Peep, Sword dial-up, Baker Precision stabilizer 2 piece 25", and an Octane Tripwire. At 63lbs 29" draw with a 316 grain Xcutter it shoots 324fps. And, it is pretty easy to shoot. So far, I really love it. Have a 350 in black ops 60lb on order. Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Picking mine up in the morning. 70lb 350. I'm going to try and tune the crap out of it this weekend in the freezing (20 degrees for high) weather.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

*tuning*

Got mine shooting pretty good today. Buttt, it tuned inside like my 08 82nd did.It shoots good tho. just like the 82nd did.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> D340, 60#, 29.5" draw
> 
> Axcel ArmorTech
> QAD
> Doinker 10.5"


SWEET rig once i can sell my dream season, i will be ordering one, could it be possible to order it with a black riser and standard camo limbs?
BTW, what kind of grip is that?


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

A really nice rigs thanks guys.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bob Lambeth made the plates for the bow. He is a sponsor here.


----------



## jakester (Jul 23, 2006)

*leftys*

What is everyone being told for shipping dates on left handed bows.


----------



## HuckA1A (Dec 22, 2009)

Great looking bows. I finally saw one last week, but it was already sold so I didn't ask if I could shoot it.


----------



## hooknlargemouth (Sep 9, 2006)

My new 350. Peaks at 71.4 Draw is 30. BC says 340 fps. Paid 450.00 out the door. With trade in. :shade:


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

I picked my d350 up a few days ago

Blackops color 70# 29" dl
Extreme - 4 pin sights w/light
QAD rest
D loop string
I havent found a black quiver yet.


bare bow was $849.00

I was shooting AXIS Nfused 340s and getting 312 fps on the chrono

I switched over to Easton Flatline DOA 400s and i picked up to 328fps


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess all these guys needed a place to come and chat while their bows are getting fixed all the time.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I was told mid january.


----------



## Allegiance05 (Jan 26, 2005)

*D340*

I got my D340 on New years eve. I went to finish setting it up today at the range but it was a gong show so I will head back tomorrow. My set up is in my sig. I have both a Viper scope and the Viper miccrotune for hunting. Mine is in Hardwoods grey with the insert in the grip. I think I will be going to a custon grip even though I like the feel of the platic one.:thumbs_up


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I was told mid january on delivery of left handers.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

please note I was merely kidding around when I made this statement. 



Mr. Burns said:


> I guess all these guys needed a place to come and chat while their bows are getting fixed all the time.


----------



## Bigbuckingdeer (Apr 1, 2009)

*Shortest DL on the Destroyer 350?*

Was wondering if the 350 will go to 24.5 on DL?

Thanks


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Bigbuckingdeer said:


> Was wondering if the 350 will go to 24.5 on DL?
> 
> Thanks


25" is supposed to be the shortest!!


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bigbuckingdeer said:


> Was wondering if the 350 will go to 24.5 on DL?
> 
> Thanks





zwalls said:


> 25" is supposed to be the shortest!!


Correct. The 350 goes from 25" to 30" and the 340 goes from 26" to 31". 

The Admiral, Captain, Sentinel and Soldier can be set to 24.5". Some at 24 and the Soldier goes down to 22".


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Mr. Burns said:


> I guess all these guys needed a place to come and chat while their bows are getting fixed all the time.


it would be funny if you made the same remark on all of the other owners thread


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I picked mine up Sat. from Jason McCormick in Ashland Ohio (great guy). I tried to tune it a little without a draw machine and in 20 mph crosswind gusts while I was their (don't try this at home). Got it home and with the help of a draw machine (cams parallel to the riser at full draw) I had it shooting perfect holes down the center in about 30 minutes. Bow shoots fantastic with no hand shock or vibration. I'm waiting for a good day to walk back, bare shaft (already did this at ten yards), and braodhead tune. I'm going to get some good chrono avg's tonight then throw a set of some of my own custom strings on and play with speed nocks etc for more speed. After I'm all done with all this I'll start a "tuned" thread and let you all know what I've found.
Ken


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks ken can't wait to hear back from you.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

*mine*

Don't have a draw machine(yet). Picked mine up a couple days ago. Out of the box, LD rest 60 lbs. I shoot off the strring,no loop, 2 brass nocks, double served where release hooks up, factory e-buttons, rad peep. Shooting a 28" 250 Maxima w/100gr pts (355gr.) at 29" draw. 3 blazers w/blazer wraps. Shoots 308 thru shop's chrono. Walkback with fp and bh, it tuned a little inside center but has same poi out to 60 yds. My 08 82nd tuned inside also.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Waiting on my 340..

I ordered the optifade w/ black limbs.
Equipped with:
Loop
G5 Peep
Boss-Hogg single pin sight
Rest Undecided
Scott's Strings
Victory Arrows
Bohning Phoenix quiver for hunting

Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess Mr. Burns can't read or he thinks hes a class clown ccasion16:...

I guess I'll PRAY for him and hope that he will act his age :wink: and get off :bolt: the BAND WAGON BASHERS CLUB :grouphug:....


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

What carbon arrows will everyone be shooting out of the destroyers. I was thinking of shooting acc's either 3-28s or or 3-49s


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> What carbon arrows will everyone be shooting out of the destroyers. I was thinking of shooting acc's either 3-28s or or 3-49s


I got my 340 about 3 weeks ago.I was shooting CE maxima 350 selects through all of my bows.allegiance,101st and the 340.the allegiance had the least amount of tuning issues but the 101st and the 340 had some.I shoot 30.5" on my hunting bows and 31" on my tournament bow!!
allegiance at 70lbs
101st at 65lbs
and the 340 at 64lbs
try to make this a short story.inside tuning problems with the 101st and 340 and broadhead flight. arrows were cut at 29" bare shaft,100 grn tips with max hunter vanes,390grn.

I had always heard that the binary's liked a weaker spined arrow because of the very level knock travel.so I bought 1 CE maxima hunter to try to keep the weight the same.cut it 1" longer(30").

the results were a perfect tune down the center on both the 101st and the 340 and broadhead flight was same as field tips.(slick tricks) out to 48yrds!!
I took pics with my cell phone and I think I can figure out how to post a pics of the arrows in the target!!

with this said I think it has some to do with my long draw and shooting a lighter poundage that I normally shoot even though all charts of different arrows say I should be shooting something else the 250's performe the best!!flawlessly

needless to say I sold the 350's and now have nothing but 250's and very happy!!

hope this helps someone:wink:


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> What carbon arrows will everyone be shooting out of the destroyers. I was thinking of shooting acc's either 3-28s or or 3-49s


Im thinking (hoping) a 28.25" ACC 390 with 125gr point from a 60# 340 will be good.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

TAP suggested Victory HV 300's for my 70lb 350. I've been tuning with 340 spine GT pro hunters with great results but have HV's ordered so I can shoot an IBO weight arrow.


----------



## Allegiance05 (Jan 26, 2005)

*D340*

Finally got to shoot mine today!!

28.5" draw
356 gr. CX Maxima Hunters
64 lbs
301 fps

Bow is absoloutely awesome, less than 10 arrows and I was busting knocks!!


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I have already posted about my 340. I noticed some said their destroyer tuned a little inside. I was just wondering what your centershot measured. My 340 centershot tuned deadcenter of the grip. My centershot tuned at 7/8 center of arrow to riser. The bow is shooting really great. This bow tuned as easy as my allegiance and nba genetix. The 82nd and captian i had both tuned inside. One thing I would like to say before I tuned the 340. I put it on the drawboard and checked to make sure both drawstops touched the cables at the sametime. The bottom stop was hitting first. I made adjustment and got both stops touching cables at the same time. Here is my specs on my 340. DL set at 28 actually measures 28 1/8, DW 61 ibs,nocking point 1/16 above level, BH 7 1/8, ATA 32 3/8 and centershot 7/8. My rest is a limbdriver. The bow is tuned to a easton flatline 400 arrow cut to 27 11/16 with nap 2in twister vanes 75gr screw in points. Total arrow weigh 320 gr chrono at 312fps.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Easton Flatline 400s do make a difference. I picked up 16fps with them.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

By the way, for those of you that don't know the difference; Destroyers are *not* Binary-cam bows, they are two-cam bows.

Even if BowTech wants to call them "Overdrive Binary"; if it has two split buss cables both attached to the limbs or axles, it is a two-cam.

Their use of the "Binary" word in their advertising is a ploy to distract you from the fact that they are abandoning the Binary and returning to a true two cam.

Unpopular PR lingo but going back to two-cam is probably a step in the right direction. I personally think it is a bold move on BowTechs part but I kind of giggle at the cover up in their description.

Regarding the guy who mentioned someone was haveing lean problems, that is the benefit of a true two-cam. By twisting one side of the yoke more than the other, you can get perfectly square limb and cam travel on both the top and the bottom unlike single-cams, unlike hybrid or 1 1/2 cams, unlike binary cams.

No wonder the darned things will tune down the center.

Best wishes.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Archer Dude said:


> By the way, for those of you that don't know the difference; Destroyers are *not* Binary-cam bows, they are two-cam bows.
> 
> Even if BowTech wants to call them "Overdrive Binary"; if it has two split buss cables both attached to the limbs or axles, it is a two-cam.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am pretty sure you are wrong.

The "Binary" cam system (if I remember correctly) simply means that the two cams are slaved together. Thus, this bow has Binary cams. The way that you can tell is draw the bow from 6-8" above or below the nocking point. If the cams are still timed (ie. the draw stops hit the limbs at the same time) then you have slaved cams (aka. Binary).


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Good stuff guys. what exactly does it mean to tune inside.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> Good stuff guys. what exactly does it mean to tune inside.


In order to achieve acceptable arrow flight the arrow winds up lined up slanted towards the riser. This can be seen while veiwing a knocked arrow on string from behind and looking from knock towards tip as in sighting a gun. This may result from cam lean when the bow is drawn and the cables apply enough pressure to torque the cams in toward the cable slide. Happiness is when it tunes center because it verifies the arrow remains center through the draw cycle even when pressure is applied to the system.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> Good stuff guys. what exactly does it mean to tune inside.


when u have to move your rest to the inside or toward the riser to get a good paper tear!!you want it as close to the center as possible!!

which the bow and the right spined arrow and grip all have something to do with proper tuning!!


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Archer Dude said:


> By the way, for those of you that don't know the difference; Destroyers are *not* Binary-cam bows, they are two-cam bows.
> 
> Even if BowTech wants to call them "Overdrive Binary"; if it has two split buss cables both attached to the limbs or axles, it is a two-cam.
> 
> ...


well I wont agree or disagree but there was a thread on this matter that lasted God knows how many pages which a # of engineers discussed this and from what I got out of it was that they were binary cams. a few creditable techs here did thier own test which I cant remember everything that I read but they also came up with the same results.in drawing the bow the cams are slaved together!!


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

The cams are not slaved together as the cable on one cam does not even touch or come in contact with the other cam.

The cams are slaved to the opposite end axle and therefore the limb on the opposite end of the bow.

To me, that is the definition of a true 2-cam bow.

All other binary cams have the cable on one cam post and slaved to another cam post on the opposite cam thus they are slaved to each other, not to the limbs.

I will grant you that the axle is eccentric but the cable from one cam still does not touch the opposite cam so the cams are not by definition "slaved together".

Anyway, they feel and shoot great and you can easily get rid of any limb or cam lean on both the top and bottom since you have a split yoke on both ends.

Best wishes.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone get thier left hander yet ?


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Question , if I am shooting the destroyer 350 @ 65/70 pounds what carbon arrow can I use to get the most speed ?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Ordered a D350 Hardwoods grey - 29 1/2" dl - 70#. 

Toys:
Torqless grip from Dave, matching Octane stab, QAD HD ultra-rest (black), Destroyer bling-sling, for sight I'll use my Hogg-it Hunter(black) 5 pin until I can get a 5 pin Relik from Athens archery.

Arrows: 
ACC 360's

Broadheads: 
Muzzy's or G5's new Tekan 3's


----------



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

Couple questions... How the heck are you guys getting Destroyers yet? My shop is the #1 dealer in the state and they still dont have any in. 

Second... Those of you with Limbdrivers, can you post pics and/or give a description on how you installed the cord to the top limb? From what I could tell on the demo bow at the shop, I don't even thing there was enough clearance to run the cord through the fork and still clear the cam as it rotates.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt
:thumbs_up


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> Question , if I am shooting the destroyer 350 @ 65/70 pounds what carbon arrow can I use to get the most speed ?


I shoot my 340 at 30.5" at 64/65lbs with a CE maxima hunter 250 cut to 30" bare shaft and it weighs about 388 to 390grns.you can go with the regular maxima 250 and cut it shorter and it would weigh less!!they tuned better than the 350's I had:thumbs_up


SDHNTR said:


> Couple questions... How the heck are you guys getting Destroyers yet? My shop is the #1 dealer in the state and they still dont have any in.
> 
> Second... Those of you with Limbdrivers, can you post pics and/or give a description on how you installed the cord to the top limb? From what I could tell on the demo bow at the shop, I don't even thing there was enough clearance to run the cord through the fork and still clear the cam as it rotates.


I shoot a dropzone but there was a thread with some pics of how the cord was tied off to the limb and limbdriver recommended this and works fine.you can probalby do a search for limbdriver and eventually find the thread about the destroyer and the limbdriver!!


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't post pics. I have the limbdriver on my 340. I took a small 4 in ziptie. Put ziptie on the rightside of fork. Took cord with the melted ball on the end went through ziptie and tighted the ziptie. Then I ran other end to limbdriver. If bow is righthanded you have over 1/4 inch clearance right side of cam from the limb. It works great. Also after I trimmed the remaining tab from ziptie it looks clean.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Archer Dude said:


> The cams are not slaved together as the cable on one cam does not even touch or come in contact with the other cam.
> 
> The cams are slaved to the opposite end axle and therefore the limb on the opposite end of the bow.
> 
> ...


This has been discussed before. Read this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1054818&highlight=destroyer Your thoughts on it arent anything we havent heard already.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

once i sell my DS and my Connie, i will be ordering a D350 70lber, black riser and HD grey limbs, can't wait!!! also pmed Bowtech One (carbon creations grips) about a custom grip, not sure if he makes them for the destroyers, if not, i will be ordering a set of Bob Lambeth side plates, Great grips! check out his stuff in the manufactuers section


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> Anyone get thier left hander yet ?


Have had mine on order for 20 plus years lol! Actually, 2 months...:tongue:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me know if you get it.I will post if I get my left hander.


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

possum boy said:


> once i sell my DS and my Connie, i will be ordering a D350 70lber, black riser and HD grey limbs, can't wait!!! also pmed Bowtech One (carbon creations grips) about a custom grip, not sure if he makes them for the destroyers, if not, i will be ordering a set of Bob Lambeth side plates, Great grips! check out his stuff in the manufactuers section


I did not think you could order a black riser with camo limbs. What are the HD grey limbs?


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

All bows come with hd limbs with stickers that have alot of black in them.So I was told.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

ttt,,,waiting on mine


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Guys, I just got my 340 last evening. I only got the chance to through on a Limb Driver and shoot about 5 arrows through it. My X Press came at the same time. I had to meet the UPS driver out at the end of my lane because of snow. LOL. 

Anyway, I'll play more when I get home but for now I'm at the ATA show. I had the opportunity to meet Rick and Julie Kreuter in the airport and gave them a ride to the hotels. Sweet people and she's a real sweet heart. We laughed a bunch.


----------



## moto444 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Destroyer*

Love my Destroyer 350.. and will be starting a post on AT also just to keep some people in check about the Destroyer.. Here at the shop i did a mild tune on my D350 the timing marks are still in specs so we dont believe in over pre loading the limbs and at 60.4 lb with a 300 gn victory arrow at 29 dl 348 fps and it is smooth to draw and feels great in the hand..

I will have more info on more bows later.

Thanks Moto
Ballistic Shot Archery


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

who has a destroyer


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> who has a destroyer


:wave3:I do!!


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Destroyer 350... love it! Just got done screwing around with it tonight. I had it set up with my hunting arrows, 434 grs, 29", 71 lbs, G5 1/4" peep, and d-loop shooting 308-310 fps. Buddy and I put together a 350 gr arrow and sent it thru the chrono....341,337,338 fps. Gotta love it when a bow shoot what its ibo'd at! That was with the peep and d-loop on it still. It still amazes me how quiet and smooth it is, to draw and shoot.


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

*350?*

I have a 350 on order and was wondering what I could exspect for speed at 28DL and 60# with a 350gr arrow? Any help would be greatly appreciated it.:smile:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I just talked with my dealer ,who talked with the local rep. Bad news he said they have not even started to cut left hand risers. Good news I was able to change my order a little. I went with 55/65 lbs limbs, and changed from black ops to opitfade forest camo. I was told 2- 4 weeks.... ouch!!


----------



## bhturkey (May 8, 2009)

*black destroyer*

got mine in the other day, its beyond what i expected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 in groups at 50 yards this bow is lights out


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

I so like the numbers I am seeing. Wont have one till April.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> I just talked with my dealer ,who talked with the local rep. Bad news he said they have not even started to cut left hand risers. Good news I was able to change my order a little. I went with 55/65 lbs limbs, and changed from black ops to opitfade forest camo. I was told 2- 4 weeks.... ouch!!


I was told they started cutting LH risers a month ago...but, I pretty much take things in perspective. I wouldn't expect the LH Destroyers until March.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> I picked mine up Sat. from Jason McCormick in Ashland Ohio (great guy). I tried to tune it a little without a draw machine and in 20 mph crosswind gusts while I was their (don't try this at home). Got it home and with the help of a draw machine (cams parallel to the riser at full draw) I had it shooting perfect holes down the center in about 30 minutes. Bow shoots fantastic with no hand shock or vibration. I'm waiting for a good day to walk back, bare shaft (already did this at ten yards), and braodhead tune. I'm going to get some good chrono avg's tonight then throw a set of some of my own custom strings on and play with speed nocks etc for more speed. After I'm all done with all this I'll start a "tuned" thread and let you all know what I've found.
> Ken


Just finished this and thought the watchers of this thread may be interested. Here you go.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006
Ken


----------



## DJS78 (Dec 27, 2009)

I just ordered mine a few days ago. d350 hd woods grey 70 pd , qad ultra rest pro, axcel amortech hd sights, 7in octane stab. and one piece 5 arrow octane quiver $1,503 otd

I was told I could get camo limbs but that it would take twice as long to get the bow so I quickly said that o.k I'll pass.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

My 340 is at the shop! Only problem is I'm 1300 miles away, haha. The wife is picking it up for me today. Hopefully I can talk her into sending it to me. She thinks I should be able to wait a few more weeks, but I'm sure you fellas understand. I NEED MY BOW.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

I thought you guys might be interested in this. I've been on the phone with the guys at the bow shop who are getting my destroyer set up. Bow is a destroyer 340 at 29" draw length. They maxed out the limbs and they're at 72 lbs. With a peep and a loop on the string they shot a 356 gr arrow through the chrony and got 323 fps. Next they weighed my hunting arrows that they made up for me, maxima 350's with wraps and blazer vanes and 100 gr points, at 385 grains. They got 313 fps with these. These numbers sound good to me, fellas. I cant wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## smithjef (Jan 14, 2010)

*D340 RH 30" Draw Black Ops*

Ordered mine a week or so before Christmas. I have a Ripcord Code Red, Octane 7.5" RT APG stabilizer. Haven't ordered the sight, but will be the Black Gold Super Seven in black, and the Tight Spot in RT APG. Going with a little black and RT color combo. Going to shoot Easton FMJ 340's, with a Scott Little Goose Deluxe release. I paid $800 or so for the bow with the military discount. Haven't paid in full yet, waiting on it to come in. At the same time I purchase the Diamond Nuclear Ice for my 4 year old, he will turn 5 in May and I wanted to get him started young.:wink:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got a chance over the last week to put a bunch of arrows through my 340 as well as setting it up with a Limb Driver, 12" Black Octane stabilizer and a Viper Pro MT sight. I haven't installed the peep and fine tuned her yet but she's one very sweet shooter! :thumbs_up


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

Shot my 350 through the chronograph and here are the #'S. 60#@28. Maxima hunter 250=318fps. Axis 400=302fps. Awesome bow so far. Didn't care much for the shape of the grip( like the style on the 101st) so I ordered a set of cherry/black sideplates from Bob L. Should be here next week! I'll post pic's when I get em on!!!


----------



## jeffnvegas (Dec 3, 2006)

going on six or seven weeks i have been waiting on a realtree gray left hand 340 at a 27.5 draw length, 70lb limbs, Octane stabilyzer, 7deadly pins, tri-van rest, and the octane ultralight quiver.


----------



## jessjr (Oct 3, 2006)

opinions. i have a 350 that is set at 29" draw, #3 all the way around. but my draw length measures only 27 7/8". actions?


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

our local bowtech dealer hasn't even got a demo yet  to be honest i think this shop might be going under. i been trying to decide on 340 or the 350. in 60lb limbs, i have a shorter draw 27.5 and my arrows weigh 375 grns. can you guys give me and idea what kind of speed i could expect out of these two bows please? thanks, beast


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Did my first walk through course today just at sunset...bow shot awesome! 20-80 yds didn't matter, bow put arrows right where I wanted them, and quickly!  Love how quiet and dead this bow is at the shot. Cant wait to see the difference when my new stabilizer gets here next week!!!


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

turkeysroost said:


> Good news I was able to change my order a little. I went with *55/65 lbs limbs,*



The Bowtech site says " 50, 60, 70 lbs" Where is this 55/65 thing coming from?

I have a 60# 340 on order and would love to change to 55/65 but I just can't find it mentioned on their site.


----------



## sandborn812 (Jul 19, 2009)

*55/65*

I was told by a BT rep that the 65 lbs limbs were not run correct. They were supposed to be 70 lbs limbs. Some dealers when ahead and took the bows because so many cutomers were wanting a Destroyer


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

How is the valley on the 340?in a hunting situation where you had to let down ,does it want to jerk your shoulder off?


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mbender1250 (Jan 27, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> who has a destroyer


I do!! :shade: A D340 and love it!!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Vortex69 said:


> The Bowtech site says " 50, 60, 70 lbs" Where is this 55/65 thing coming from?
> 
> I have a 60# 340 on order and would love to change to 55/65 but I just can't find it mentioned on their site.


I have been shooting a Tribute at 65#, and ordered a 60# D340 around Thanksgiving as its replacement. I shot a demo 70# D340 turned down to 65# and it felt as easy to draw as my Tribute so I asked my dealer to inquire about the 65# limb availabilty. He was told it is possible to get that option so the dealer changed my order. I was told 3 weeks ago it would be about 4 weeks, but I think I will be waiting longer as my dealer has not got any Destroyers in except for his demo 340 and 350.................


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

My shop owner called me told me he had one, drew it forgot all about the Admmril. My sop allows you to lay-away it helps with that 899.00 price tag. Last weekend I was off and went up there and he and I set down a got how we were going to set it up worked out. My shop owner has one of the prototypes sent to him by bowtech. 
Mine is the standard camo color. I forget what it is. I riggerd it 70# 27.5 draw gold tip 300 Ultra lights 28.5 long 100 grn tips, vapor trail limb driver rest, octain 7 inch stab, octain one piece quiver, sure lock sportsmons special with a 5 pin appature, with a sixth pin added from the bottom, super peep with a 4x clafier, and a d loop with a little goose release. Hadnt got a new bow in a few years so I went all the way with it new case too. I don't love what I spent but I love the bow. 
No one here in houston county or anderson county Tx has had on problem with the flex guard or the strings derailing either. If you think about it none of the arrow charts take the power stroke of these bows into account. If you want to make a arrow selection to one extram go heave on the spine.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I put mine on Layway, the set up is going to be 28.5" 70lb D350 in black ops, Code red rip cord, Armor Tech HD 7 pin .10 sights and a Control Freak stabilizer. I can't wait for the 3D shoots to start!:darkbeer:


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

BowButla said:


> ...... it is possible to get that option so the dealer changed my order....QUOTE]
> 
> Just got done checking and yes, they do offer 65# limbs but they do not have any at the moment. Unfortunately, if I want to go with the 65's it will hold up my order and _I'm not having any of that_.
> 
> 60 will work just fine


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Destroyer*

picked my 340 up last nite set it up today couldnt wait. Shoots just like my captian slapping nocks at 50yrds. 63# 28" draw 320gr arrow 317fps. I love it


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone recieved a left handed destroyer yet, this wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Left handed destroyer anyone????


----------



## jdcjac (Jul 25, 2008)

I am pretty excited for tomorrow... I go a shoot the 350. What should I expect for speed? MY DL is either 25.5 or 26, 61 to 64 pounds, and my arrow weight is 371.

BTW,
I shot the Z7, Monster7, and Maxxis 31...... Saving the best for last


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Destroyer speed*



jdcjac said:


> I am pretty excited for tomorrow... I go a shoot the 350. What should I expect for speed? MY DL is either 25.5 or 26, 61 to 64 pounds, and my arrow weight is 371.
> 
> BTW,
> I shot the Z7, Monster7, and Maxxis 31...... Saving the best for last


With 26" draw, 371gr arrow at 64# you should hit in the high 280"s. Bare string you might just touch the 290fps mark. Have fun!!!


----------



## jdcjac (Jul 25, 2008)

You pretty much nailed it! Made my decision, I am getting the 350. Now just have to decide if I want it in blackops or not? Any pros or cons?


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Optifade forest or black ops look REAL GOOD.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> Left handed destroyer anyone????


THe local dealership has received a left handed 350. I am a lefty and holding out for the 340. You should be getting yours soon.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

picked up my 55/65# Hardwoods HD D340 last wednesday. It shot nice at the shop, it's just been hanging on the rack since I got it home. Maybe I'll put some arrows through it tomorrow.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

turkeysroost said:


> Left handed destroyer anyone????


We have a Left handed DESTROYER 340 at the shop, it in the REALTREE HARDWOODS HD camo, so It's safe to say that left hand DESTROYERS will be coming soon to your nearest BOWTECH DEALER :thumbs_up ...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> We have a Left handed DESTROYER 340 at the shop...
> 
> I think it's a 340, might be wrong and it could be a 350...


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

TTT:cocktail:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Got my DESTROYER 340, w/NEXT FLX camo :thumbs_up , tried to get pic's posted but having problems :sad:...

If you would like to see pic's, then send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send you the pic's ...

Olie


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Got mine Monday. She's a shooter :thumbs_up


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Vortex69 said:


> Got mine Monday. She's a shooter :thumbs_up


Nice grip +1:wink:


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

BowButla said:


> Nice grip +1:wink:


Bob sure does some great work. The pic don't do it justice.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

$949.00 and no tax :banana::banana::banana: , live in MT :wink: ...


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

HARDWOODS HD 29"dr 60# 350gr EASTON FLATLINE D.O.As 343fps QAD pro rest,carbon fiber grip on order.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

My decision for a new bow just got tougher after a secession last night w/ the destroyer 350. I sold my Switchback XT and was originally thinking of getting a Z7, until I shot it. I feel in love w/ the Hoyt Maxxis 31 and it is at the top of my next bow list. Then last night I shot the 350. Thing is awesome. W/ my hunting arrows it was clocking 307!

Not sure what to do. I liked the hoyt grip better, and the fact that they are $200 cheper...but that speed is nice!

Just not sure if its worth $200 for 15 fps?


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

29"dl, loop,g5 peep,wb rest,spothogg 7 pin,70#, 7"octane stab, hardwood gray,goldtip xt's 380gr with fp=320fps. for those of you that haven't gotten yours yet, you are gonna love it. smooth, quiet and smokin fast.


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

isn't there a recall on the cable roller for the Destroyer, sounds like Bowtech failed again


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Recalls? Camleans? Lol


----------



## sdbohunter (Nov 9, 2008)

What spine arrows working in the destroyers? Mine will shoot a 27.75inch arrow at 65-70 lbs. .340 or .400 any experiences out there?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey check out my DESTROYER 340 w/NEXT FLX...

Bullofthewoods got them posted for me...

Thread Title " Got It !!!! "

Olie


----------



## dsl21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got my 350,its a 55-65 pound limbs.At 61 pounnds ,29 inch draw,315,grain arrow,334 fps.I love mne.coming from a mathews switchback, the only thing it draws a little harder.It is quit ,fast,and really smooth


----------



## MarkD1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like some growing pains with the new design, no big deal. Mathews had them with the monster last year and got it straightened out and Bowtech will do the same. Just wish their dealer network was better around here and I would have still have a Bowtech. Sounds like the 340 is going to be heads up competition for the M7.:rock-on:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

All these posts are making me crazy , I can not wait for my 350 optifade forest 55-65 lefty.


----------



## bowhntr2 (Aug 2, 2006)

*arrow size*

Bought destroyer 340 last saturday 60lbs 29in draw. i shot carbon express 350's with my old bow at 70lbs can i drop down to 250's any suggestions on arrows. i think i should be able to drop arrow size to drop my weight on the arrows but not sure shooting double cams. love the bow shot 28.5in arrow 376grs at 301fps.


----------



## wafflehouse33 (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to bow shop on tuesday and he told me they had a lefty coming in this week, so I bought it, end of the week is here no bow. Here is the funny thing, they got 2 right handers in and the ups guy said they must have been split up during delivery, so looking at monday now. Can't wait. I've only had a chance to shoot a right handed version


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a Bowtech Destroyers owners and soon to be owners chat only!!!!!!! Lets keep this at the top.. Lets see some more pictures of this new state of art bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## jeffnvegas (Dec 3, 2006)

would love to show some pics of my new bow if i had it! this is getting ridiculous. it's bad enough i never get to try bows before i buy them cause i am left handed, but now i have to wait 3 months to get one?


----------



## wafflehouse33 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Leftys*



jeffnvegas said:


> would love to show some pics of my new bow if i had it! this is getting ridiculous. it's bad enough i never get to try bows before i buy them cause i am left handed, but now i have to wait 3 months to get one?


def hard to be a lefty when it comes to finding archery equipment. I just got off phone with pro shop, and bow will be in monday. So i'm pretty pumped now i just have to decide on arrows to shoot outta the d350.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

MINE WILL BE HERE TUESDAY!!!! Feb. 9th! I Can't wait!!!:banana::59::RockOn::blob1::thumb:


----------



## dsl21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Who all has a 350 for hunting?? I have a 350,but wonder if I shoulda got the 340.I am going to hunt with mine.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine is going to be a 3D/hunting rig... I just ordered a True ball Armor tech 5 pin .10 HD Pro's (going on my SWAT and putting the 7 pin HD's on the D350, a Mini Carter Evolution, and a light for the sights from Lancaster and a Kodiak grip from tourqeless grips! I'm going to try the QAD Pro drop away, I hoping this is going to be my best rig to date! :darkbeer:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I started this thread a long time ago. Since then I bought the hha DS 5519 with the rheostat , I also have an qad archery fall away rest. NOW I AM WAITING ON MY BOW. COME ON BOWTECH DESTROYER 350!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I shot a D350 Hardwoods grey lastnight along with the Admiral FLX and man that Admiral FLX is sweet, but it's only shooting like 10 feet per second faster than my SWAT, so... I can't get over the Speed and how quite these bows are! Come on Tuesday and better yet Thursday when I go down to my pro shop (2 hours away) to have it all put on and tuned!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

As of today, I've got about 1000 thru my 340 and all I can say is WOW!!!

This bow is one fantastic shooter!!!!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

dsl21 said:


> Who all has a 350 for hunting?? I have a 350,but wonder if I shoulda got the 340.I am going to hunt with mine.


I'm using my 350 for hunting and am very impressed so far. Since there is so little in the way of side to side movement of the string at the shot, you won't have to worry about arm slap. I've actually experienced more arm slap with many 7" brace hight bows and I've been shooting this one with many layers of clothing on. I'm going to try and harvest a doe with it Sat. evening but so far I'm very impressed and wouldn't hesitate to use the 350 as a do all 3-d and hunting bow.


----------



## dsl21 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have not slapped my wrist with my 350. I was just wandering about the forgivness of the 6 in brace hight,I have nver owned a bow with less then 7.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

my 340 shot great today in a home shoot with my buddies. I do love this bow.


----------



## wafflehouse33 (Dec 19, 2009)

how will the cx maxima 350's with blazers do outta this bow. I have a 26.5" draw and will be shooting the #70


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

dsl21 said:


> Who all has a 350 for hunting?? I have a 350,but wonder if I shoulda got the 340.I am going to hunt with mine.


I killed my first deer with my Destroyer 350 tonight. Unfortunately my shot was a little high and foreward and I broke her shoulder bone on the far side. The arrow went through both sides but stopped about 3/4 out on the opposite side. Nice to blow through a shoulder bone and still get a pass through. I'm going to love this as a hunting bow.
Ken


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

ND Swede said:


> I bought a D340 a couple days before Christmas. It was 334 fps on the birth certificate. I haven't checked to see if that is accurate.
> 
> *Does anyone know how to adjust the draw length? *I'd like to shorten mine by half and inch. Any help would be appreciated.


Bow needs to be placed in a press to gain access to all 3 screws on the module. Remove the screws, then rotate the module to the number corresponding to the desired draw length. Then, adjust the draw stop by placing it in the SAME numbered hole, as the number you set the module in. Be careful not to let the cam contact the inside of the limb or you will leave a small mark on the inside of the limb.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

My Destroyer, just check out my signature. I have had it for 2 months now. Shoot it at least once a week. I have a 20, 30, 40, and 55 yard pin. I use the 55 yard pin from 50-60 yards, and know the hold-over for shots out to 80 yards which I practice out to regularly just for confidence. Feel comfortable to take deer to 60 yards if all the conditions are absolutely perfect. 

Money was NOT an issue, so I shot a bunch of bows. Narrowed it down to the Hoyt Alphaburner, Mathews Z7, then I shot the B350 - game over man! This bow was fast, smooth, quiet, light, accurate, balanced, good looking, and well built. End of story. Paid $899.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

737flyer said:


> Bow needs to be placed in a press to gain access to all 3 screws on the module.


2 screws :wink:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice bow , Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

dsl21 said:


> I have not slapped my wrist with my 350. I was just wandering about the forgivness of the 6 in brace hight,I have nver owned a bow with less then 7.


I just haven't had enough time with the bow to comment. Before I got it I hadn't shot a bow for a couple of months so I'm still a little rusty but now that the hunting is over I'm going to concentrate on my form before 3-d season starts. What I can tell you though is that I've not seen a perceptable increase or decrease in my accuracy. If there is a difference I don't believe it to be much. 3-d season will tell me more...


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was at the bow shop for my weekend visitation with my 350. while I was there two guys came into the shop looking for 350's They were sold out but I told the tech to go get mine out of the back we put a release on the guys and grabed a few of my arrows. Each of the guys put a few arrows each throught it and put money down on one for each of them. They also ordered my limbdriver rest and sureloc sportsman's special sight with six pins. They both asked why all the pins and the moveable sight. We told them that for a fact if you can hold the pin on it its dead out to 100 yards with this bow. Their eyes got realy wide. We shoot quite often with the techs 350, at ranges out to 100 to 150. He has kills at 86 and 96 yards on white tail with his.


----------



## The Scorpion (Jan 31, 2010)

got a 340 on order expecting it any day now......... 


I CANT WAIT.......


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

All the shops and dealers got there bows in the shop by me had to pull teeth just to get one in at the shop so people could see what it looked like in pearson ther than that not another one is there yet


----------



## turbodrive (Feb 7, 2010)

Do the blackops edition destroyer come with black limbs?? cause all the black ones i see have camo limbs?

And i cannot find any pics of the destroyer in Optifade Forest, can anyone help me out with that

thanks


----------



## willowhunt (Mar 16, 2008)

I did a search on google and found a picture of a destroyer in optifade forest.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Any left handers picked up from the pro shops?


----------



## bakinslab (Oct 31, 2007)

got my lh 350 last week at mesquite creek in san antonio tx.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

turbodrive said:


> Do the blackops edition destroyer come with black limbs?? cause all the black ones i see have camo limbs?
> 
> And i cannot find any pics of the destroyer in Optifade Forest, can anyone help me out with that
> 
> thanks


Here's the black ops Limbs....


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just brought my bow home yesterday, I set it up with a sureloc sportsman special sight with five pin ring, vapor trail limb driver rest, octain 7 inch stab, 28 inch gold tip 300 ultralight arrows. Shooting a d loop. 
I broke two knock shooting three arrows at 20 yards. It was the first arrows I had put through it. I am convinced it is the best bow ihave ever shot in my life I don't really even think it needs a stabalizer it is so well balanced and vibration free. If anyone needs any info I have a good bow tech and I research all the time.


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

Forgot mine is at 70# 27 inch draw I don't have all the speed like the gorillias shooting 29 inches or longer draw lol


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

has anyone had problems with their 350 shooting so flat you cant set the pins on your sight close enough together for a given yardage. IE 30 40 or 40 50


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's why I shoot a HHA single pin,with the speed u don't need all those pins.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I just bought an HHA 5019 1 5/8 rheostat one pin just to put on my d 350 for that axat reason.


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the five pins and the ability to use the slide too I just wanted to use my pins up too 60 yards the go to my slide past that. Im only kicken about 319 due to my DL and arrow selection I hunt more than anything else


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jeffnvegas (Dec 3, 2006)

will post pics when i can, but got my bow (L/H 340) this past week and finally got out to the range yesterday. Totally Unbelievable! shot a few rounds at 20 (all touching) went straight to 80yds and shot a 3" group. next stop 110 yards. 6" group. was a little windy too, but this thing is FAST. chrono at 296 at 70lb draw wt. 27" length and 5575 gold tip pro's. the pins are awfully tight on my 7 deadly pins and gonna take some time getting used to. 
many thanks to my dealer Desert Outdoor Sports (Hoss) for all the time spent setting this thing up (extremely tedious) and getting me this close in one day. thank God for Archers Choice. i may have to rethink some of my accessories but as a whole i don't think i will buying another bow for awhile. i don't see how anyone will be able to match this performance unless something drastic changes in technology. feels like it weighs half of my General. I'm thoroughly impressed!!!


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

jeffnvegas said:


> will post pics when i can, but got my bow (L/H 340) this past week and finally got out to the range yesterday. Totally Unbelievable! shot a few rounds at 20 (all touching) went straight to 80yds and shot a 3" group. next stop 110 yards. 6" group. was a little windy too, but this thing is FAST. chrono at 296 at 70lb draw wt. 27" length and 5575 gold tip pro's. the pins are awfully tight on my 7 deadly pins and gonna take some time getting used to.
> many thanks to my dealer Desert Outdoor Sports (Hoss) for all the time spent setting this thing up (extremely tedious) and getting me this close in one day. thank God for Archers Choice. i may have to rethink some of my accessories but as a whole i don't think i will buying another bow for awhile. i don't see how anyone will be able to match this performance unless something drastic changes in technology. feels like it weighs half of my General. I'm thoroughly impressed!!!


Nice too hear,,,,,,,i feel the same on my 340...


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

AS I practice more and more with my back tension release and Chocolate Addiction, I've been screwin up my flectings... I shot for 30 minutes yesturday and stripped 3 arrows and I'm not even trying (YET) I'm just playing with my tesion on my Evolution+ :darkbeer:


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

Drifter0678 said:


> AS I practice more and more with my back tension release and Chocolate Addiction, I've been screwin up my flectings... I shot for 30 minutes yesturday and stripped 3 arrows and I'm not even trying (YET) I'm just playing with my tesion on my Evolution+ :darkbeer:


like them black ops limbs,,,just ordered a pair,,,,




any interested I will have a new pair of 340"s Destroyer 50-60lbs camo limbs at a fair price,,,just pm...


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*forest floor...*

Here's my Destroyer 340 in Optifade Forest Floor for those interested. 60 lber. 400 grain arrow 29 inch draw...290 fps. My dealer told me this is the forst Optifade Forest Floor 340 to hit the general public! :mg:

OK...So the thread won't let me put my pics on this thread because they already exist on another thread. Go to the tread titled "Destroyer Delivery Dates" to see photos.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

thats so annoying/STUPID that we can't post pics more than once....


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*yep...*

I hear ya...If anyone wants to see the pictures without finding the thread, email me at [email protected] and I will send them to you. :darkbeer:


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Out standing*

I thought my tech was pulling my leg the 350 is as deadly at 100 yards as most other bows are at 40. Four inch groupings with a 5 to 10 side wind come on its not even fair to take that bow in the deer woods


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Any one else curious as to how much a good quality, pre-stretched 8125 string livens this thing up (not that it really needs it but is there really ever too much speed!!). I've got one stretching right now. I've got to serve it then play with speed nocks but I'll report on how much louder and more vibs it gets as well as what kind of speed boost to expect when it's done.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new to this Forum. I got a Destoyer 340 about a month ago and I'm loving it! I'm new to archery and planning to bow hunt when I get better. Only shooting target and 3D animals right now, trying to work on form but its fun. I found muscles I didn'y know existed in my back and shoulder!!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Dogz said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this Forum. I got a Destoyer 340 about a month ago and I'm loving it! I'm new to archery and planning to bow hunt when I get better. Only shooting target and 3D animals right now, trying to work on form but its fun. I found muscles I didn'y know existed in my back and shoulder!!


Welcome!! I think you'll like that bow and the sport. The great thing about this sight is you can get a lot of help if you need it. If you have any questions post them up on here. And check the hunting section out for advice on bowhunting and gear.


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well props to the new hunter on his choice boy you didn't even stop at a ok bow did you straight to a race car the bow will shoot better than you can so it will forgive way more than a bad bow. For the serving question my 350 blows through bag targets as it is even out at 70 and 80 yards how much more do you need im looking into a block or stacking bag targets together


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks baldyhunter, looking forward to learning. Joined a local club "Whidbey bowmans club" and have had alot of help already. Nice group of people in this sport, makes it fun.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

hotbeau028 said:


> Well props to the new hunter on his choice boy you didn't even stop at a ok bow did you straight to a race car the bow will shoot better than you can so it will forgive way more than a bad bow. For the serving question my 350 blows through bag targets as it is even out at 70 and 80 yards how much more do you need im looking into a block or stacking bag targets together


8125 is not a serving material, it's a string material. Generally it is faster as opposed to a 452X string (stock) although it is a)louder and b) presents more vibration at the shot. It's also not as stable. The question is how much faster will it be and if it's worth the "cost". The answere to this question is very subjective and depends on how he bow is being used (primarily 3-D vs. hunting). Some bows see a larger performance increase with it's use than others. I'm thinking since the stock 452-X string is so sensitive to weight it may take very well to 8125 and the additional vibs can possibly be taken out with silencers close to the cams to negate this effect. Anyway, just an experiment that I believe others may be interested in.
Ken


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

hotbeau028, Ya I went big, I told the local archery shop what I wanted to do and that I didn't want to buy twice, tried a few bows and the 340 (65 lbs dropped to 55 lbs for now) felt great. He hooked me up with a Spot Hogg 7 pin, Trophy Taker side load drop away rest, can't remember what stabalizer, 2 piece Octane quiver and a Tru Ball Stinger release, Beman 400 hunter elite arrows, and best of all I got the O.K. from the wife to get it all!!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Dogz said:


> hotbeau028, Ya I went big, I told the local archery shop what I wanted to do and that I didn't want to buy twice, tried a few bows and the 340 (65 lbs dropped to 55 lbs for now) felt great. He hooked me up with a Spot Hogg 7 pin, Trophy Taker side load drop away rest, can't remember what stabalizer, 2 piece Octane quiver and a Tru Ball Stinger release, Beman 400 hunter elite arrows, and best of all I got the O.K. from the wife to get it all!!


We all know getting the OK from the wife is the most important aspect of all archery LOL. I got that OK this year for my 350 and was quite surprised. It's true...you got a great bow that you won't feel you need to upgrade for awhile.


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

Picked up my 350 in black ops on friday. So far the bow seems great. I have a couple questions for ya experts. I have my mods set on 5 as well as the draw stop that should be 28in right. As for speed I was getting 333 with a maxima 250 that weighed 351 grains. Then switched to a 350 wieghing in at 390 grains and getting around 308, then on to my hunting arrow at 440 grain at 295-98 does this seem right to you guys. G5 peep and loop on the string. One more thing should I take the little black rubber nock spacers on them or cut them off will that make a difference. The shot on the bow is great compared to the monster 6 I had last year much smoother draw and no vibe what so ever. By the way it's a 70pder limbs maxed but didn't check the weight at the shop the scale was on the fritz. I assume it's close to 70 as the certificate says 71.8. Will post pics when I get her done.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Just got my Black Ops 350 on Saturday, BC says 342 at 29", I am drawing 29.5". I haven't put an arrow through it yet, but the bow shops were closed today and I am up in the air about a rest yet. I have all my other parts hand picked for various reasons, just not rest yet. What is everyone using?


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I am using a limbdriver on mine. IT tuned perfect.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Limb driver on mine as well and love it.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

QAD 4 hunting,but i do have 1 of those FREE OCTANES on the way!!!


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

Limbdriver on mine as well simple bullet hole wwith three different arrows. Any info on speed I should be getting number 5 hole on stop and cam shooting 350 grain 333 390 grain 308 or so and 440 at 295 or so. with a loop and peep on string and the 2 rubber nock cushions on yet should I remove them #5 hole should be 28in right.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Ranger620 said:


> Limbdriver on mine as well simple bullet hole wwith three different arrows. Any info on speed I should be getting number 5 hole on stop and cam shooting 350 grain 333 390 grain 308 or so and 440 at 295 or so. with a loop and peep on string and the 2 rubber nock cushions on yet should I remove them #5 hole should be 28in right.


Here's a sight that will help you. Just plug in what you know and see where you stand. I cut about half way through the rubber nock cushions then peel them apart (always carefull with a blade by the string).
http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Ranger620 said:


> Limbdriver on mine as well simple bullet hole wwith three different arrows. Any info on speed I should be getting number 5 hole on stop and cam shooting 350 grain 333 390 grain 308 or so and 440 at 295 or so. with a loop and peep on string and the 2 rubber nock cushions on yet should I remove them #5 hole should be 28in right.


Yes, the number 5 position is for 28" draw.


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

cant beat the limb drive mine shoot 4 inch groups at 100 yards


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey fellas still don"t have my destroyer. It has been a 9 week wait. How about some good pics of those 340/350s to hold me over. Thanks


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Got lucky and got one of the first 340s in the area, about a week and a half before x mas.I have been lovin it ever since. Put a Qad rest on it, removed the containment bar, slapped on Anchor sight and 5 pin Tru-Glo and was tuned and sighted in short order. After a few thousand shots, I'm even more impressed with the bow. I felt very confident with the bow in a very short time and in fact Arrowed my best buck ever with a bow the day after X mas. Hope your Destroyers bring you all the enjoyment and good luck mine has!


----------



## max rider (Jan 7, 2010)

turkeysroost said:


> Hey fellas still don"t have my destroyer. It has been a 9 week wait. How about some good pics of those 340/350s to hold me over. Thanks


My shop has like has like 5 of each 340's and 350's. Did you order a odd color or something?


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Left handed optifade forest!!!! damn lefties


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

All you Destroyer owners need to head over to http://ArcheryReview.net and rate your bows! So far not one review on Destroyers; how can this be?! Get busy and let everyone know how much (or if) you like your Destroyer. You'll also be automatically entered to win monthly prizes.


----------



## mhauters (Feb 21, 2008)

*peep*

just got my d350 and was talking with some guys at the shop who all expressed interest in colored peeps. i have access to anodizing and was thinking about anodizing peeps the color red to match the bow. i'd probably sell them for around $10 or so.. just seeing if there's much interest out there for all the new destroyers


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I ordered mine today ... Black Ops 350 .. couldn't help it ...

My 400 grain arrow 29" draw 65# 306 of sweet shooting fps ....


----------



## headhunter51 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just came in today and couldnt be more pleased this bow is a shooter cant wait for daylight so i can go shoot tomorrow taking it deer huntin monday put it to the test


----------



## Calico (Feb 25, 2005)

I have two 340 destroyers, one in black ops and the other in standard hardwoods HD. I'm shoot limb drivers and perfect bullet holes on the first shot out of both bows. Already whacked a couple of big black boars and hopefully another tomorrow night. great shooting bows. I'm not a big poster but it's nice to read a postive thread instead of all the negative stuff that goes on here alot about different bows and brands. hope everybody has a good weekend.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Just got my Left Handed Black Ops D350 yesterday.:darkbeer: Still setting it up and can't wait to shoot it.

FF


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Kirkster (Oct 18, 2009)

what are the grip options out there for the D350 as I am not a fan of the grip. Not nearly as comfortable as my Hoyt. Spent a couple hours today just shooting my D350 and the grip was my only issue. Well that and the now removed string stop which was the major producer of noise in the bow.


----------



## ap9793 (Feb 11, 2010)

My Bowtech dealer told me that the QAD Ultra Rest doesn't drop fast enough for the new Destroyer 350. I ordered my 350 in Black Ops today! I've had the QAD on my Allegiance for years with no problems and love the full capture aspect of it and how quiet it is, especially with the replaceable felt. I also have seen that many of the shooters on this thread are shooting the QAD rests and wanted to know your feedback of the rest and how your groupings are. I just want to make sure its dropping fast enough to get full fletching clearance, no use in spending 900 on a bow if the rest isn't going to perform.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the QAD and when it was set up we sprayed the fletchings with baby powder and never hit once,no probs here.also on the grip check out tourqless.com I just got mine fri.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

So I ended up going with a Limb Driver as well. I have the Black Ops version of the 350 and am thinking that all camo accessories will look pretty sharp. Anyone else have theirs done up like that? I don't have a quiver yet, thinking about the standard Bowtech quiver in APG, as I just don't see the point of a 100 dollar quiver that apparently doesn't work 60 dollars better than the standard. Going with a 7" Octane stab in APG, and the LD is it's own whatever camo, I have a Trophy Ridge sight on it right now that is camo but thinking I am going to bounce that and put a SDP on it after I get it film dipped.


----------



## tsg033 (Feb 8, 2010)

just ordered my my 350 in APG camo with black limbs. 70# at 29". shot demo 350 with these specs with Easton DOA 400 arrow through chrono at 348 fps. smoking fast, sper silent and virtually 0 hand shock!!! can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

Had a little boo boo last night with my destroyer. Tried to slide my g5 peep out and cut maybe 1 or 2 strands on my string I know better but I did it anyway. Tried to call bowtech today and left them a message for a new string.Do you think it's safe to shoot til the new one comes in. Should I purchase a aftermarket string for the bow or wait for tech to call me back and stick with tech strings if not I will be getting vapors. I need string for the first weekend in march so I'm kinda pinched on time. Will bowtech call me back.


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I just bought a 340 from another AT member. Haven't had a chance to shoot yet. Can anyone tell me what # the draw module and the draw stops should be set for a 29" draw? 

Also has anyone checked brace height and ATA specs on theirs? My brace height right now is 7-1/8th and the ATA is maybe an 1/8th to a 1/4 long also but is kind of weird to measure with the eccentric bearings. I'm getting about 57lbs maxed out with 60lb limbs. 

Thanks!!


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Ranger620 said:


> Had a little boo boo last night with my destroyer. Tried to slide my g5 peep out and cut maybe 1 or 2 strands on my string I know better but I did it anyway. Tried to call bowtech today and left them a message for a new string.Do you think it's safe to shoot til the new one comes in. Should I purchase a aftermarket string for the bow or wait for tech to call me back and stick with tech strings if not I will be getting vapors. I need string for the first weekend in march so I'm kinda pinched on time. Will bowtech call me back.


It would be my suggestion to call your nearest Bowtech *dealer* and have him order the new strings if that's the way you want to go. He should have them in a couple of days. I doubt Bowtech themselves will sell you a string. That's what the dealers are for.


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

My new Destroyer still waiting on red, back, grey Blingsling







[


----------



## Force Recon MN (Feb 19, 2010)

*Wow my destroyer 350*

BEST Bow I've ever shot!I have had everything from a new reezen to my Elite and my Rytera,and hands down the best bow.Absolutely no hand shock, no noise, and it's fast to boot.


----------



## ChuckT (Dec 12, 2009)

*Destroyer 340*

340 419gr axis 71.5lbs 300fps:darkbeer:
29" draw


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Slayer that is one good looking bow


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks, couldn't be happier with it. She's a shooter.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*cant resist a chance to show her off*

my destroyer 350 black ops


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

kruizenga1985 we have two good looking destroyers with in 20 miles of each other. We should shoot sometime, sharp bow. Where do you usually shoot at this time of year?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

My Lefty!


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

FallFever it must be hard to shoot with a backwards bow. (just Kidding my brothers a lefty too) Sweet lookng bow, I really like the grip


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know if anyone is interested in my 8125 experiment or not but the results are in and you can check my tuning thread if interested.
Ken
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006


----------



## hotbeau028 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey from time to time check the flex guard screw found mine loose after a 100 or so shots other than that its all goood


----------



## Kirkster (Oct 18, 2009)

Just had my d-loop break today. was at 3/4 draw, the arrow went three lanes over (which is why I don't shoot at home with just an acre). 

The weird part was that the bow derailed and ate the string in the process. I must be torquing when I am drawing the bow. Before that happened I was killing the spots at the indoor range.

My pro-shop where I was shooting and bought the bow is already taking care of it, he had never had a loop blow out like that so soon after putting it on (had about 500 arrows through it).

It certainly makes a bad sound when it derails...


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> Here's a sight that will help you. Just plug in what you know and see where you stand. I cut about half way through the rubber nock cushions then peel them apart (always carefull with a blade by the string).
> http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


Wow, that was accurate. Within .1 fps of what I'm actually getting from my Destroyer.

About 4 fps on the slow side to what I'm getting with my Hoyt Carbon Matrix though.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

hotbeau028 said:


> Hey from time to time check the flex guard screw found mine loose after a 100 or so shots other than that its all goood


Be careful, the flex guard screws are not supposed to be completely tight.


----------



## bows4life14 (Mar 25, 2006)

jakester said:


> What is everyone being told for shipping dates on left handed bows.


Just ordered a left handed 340 today I was told it will be here in a month.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

*8125 strings*

I may start selling 8125 strings for this bow. To start they'll be factory colors to match the cables so all someone would have to purchase would be the string for the performance boost. They'll all be made through a longer production process and be pre-stretched to get a stable 8125 string. Halo servings to boot. Right now I'm just trying to guage interest in the project. 

PM me if interested. I'd rather sell to experienced archers who understand the trade off for 8125 strings, but I can promise these'll be some of the best made.
Ken


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

*top draw stop hitting first*

My top draw stop is contacting the string about 1/8 of and inch before the bottom cam. How do I adjust it so they both touch at the same time? What cable do I need to take off and twist? I suspect I need to shorten my bottom cam some how...Help?


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

*twist the bottom bus cable?*



davehc130 said:


> My top draw stop is contacting the string about 1/8 of and inch before the bottom cam. How do I adjust it so they both touch at the same time? What cable do I need to take off and twist? I suspect I need to shorten my bottom cam some how...Help?


Is the correct answer to twist the bus cable to the lower cam? I think this is the correct method.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Add a half twist to the cable on the top cam. When you make a adjustment on the cables on a destroyer only make half twist to the cable at a time.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*bow press to switch modules?*

Greetings Destroyer gang- I'm just checking in to ask something I probably already have heard or seen- Is it not possible to change draw modules at home w/out bow press?
If not- can someone recommend a decent home bow press unit?


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

Burrdock said:


> see my signature....had a couple of weeks now.....shooting 327 fps g5 1/4" and loop only. there is a cam lean deal going on on another thread that has me concerned. looks like they (bowtech) should've given the cam a little more clearance in the forks. shoots well though and I dont have the issue that others are seeing on some of the bows.


after i had mine for about a month i noticed a slight cam lean. took it back to the pro shop and a twist or 2 on the yoke took care of it. my opinion is that after you stretch the string a bit do a fine tune on it as i did. have shot a couple thousand shots since i did this and the cam is still straght since the string was stretched. i also lost a little draw weight after the string was stretched a bit so i had the cables twisted a little and got it back to 70# and it has held ever since.
29", g5, loop, 7"octane stabe, wb rest, 380gr GT XT, spothogg 7= 320fps


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

My 340 HDwoods Grey with toxonics sight and octane trip wire, octane 7" stabiliser, octane 1pc quiver, 350 maxima hunters 28".


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*speed*

what kind of speed dif will you get from 60# to 70# abouts anyone know or a close guess


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

Is anybody using /or thinkin about using Limbsavers ?
Anybody mess with any kind of vibration dampner on the Flx guard ?

Any other add-ons that made a difference in noise or vibration one way or the other ?


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ordered some limbsavers "ultraquads" and Sims Insulator strips from cabelas, they should be here this next week, so I'll be able to tell you somthing next Friday.


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool, I saw some other threads and someone had squeezed two older style bowtech cableguard rubbers onto the flx guard , I might try that and the quads too .


----------



## mrfirebird73 (Aug 18, 2006)

D340 70# Black Ops, NXS sight, 7" Octane stabilizer in black, QAD pro hd in black, 3/16 G5 peep. Waiting for my black Octane Bantam weight quiver and black Bowtech neoprene wrist sling.


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

Also , If any of you are runing aftermarket grips please post good pics !


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

MERCULA said:


> Is anybody using /or thinkin about using Limbsavers ?
> Anybody mess with any kind of vibration dampner on the Flx guard ?
> 
> Any other add-ons that made a difference in noise or vibration one way or the other ?


Here are the Limbsavers on my D350.

The small ones on the FLX cable guard are my favorite. Removes any after shot "buzz". You can hold the bow in your left hand, then with your right finger, tap your FLX guard and you'll feel the vibes. After placing the limbsavers on the guard, do the same test and you will feel nothing. Works.:shade:


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks bro, thats exactly what i feel , I flick it with my nail , and thats what im feelin at the shot . 
Does anybody know exactly how many turns the flx guard bolt is supposed to be at ? ie- 2 turns out from snug ect... ?


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldn't touch it! thats just me though!


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

Im with you , I havnt , just like to know as much as I can about my bow .:darkbeer:


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

d340 black ops,drop zone rest,spot hogg sight,fuse stabilizer shooting easton light speedswith 85gr gold tips. 29 draw at 60lbs


----------



## mathews694 (Feb 19, 2010)

*New Destroyer has arrived*

I just picked up my Destroyer 350 today. Got it set up and shot about 50 arrows though it. So far very impressed....Bow does make a different sound then I am used to. Bow shoots great and is pretty quiet. I am sure a doinker stabilizer would quiet it down alot. Not sold on the octane stabilizer just yet.


29" Draw 71.2 lbs
Viper Sight
Octane Trip Wire Rest
Octane Stabilizer


----------



## Gravy 31 (Apr 6, 2007)

Just picked up my 340 the other day. Its a 70# realtree hd grey, with a limbdriver, spott hogg hunter hogg it, and a octane 7" stab. It was a little spongey on the stops at first, but after i timed the cams it is solid as a rock! The poundage is a little low though, does twisting the cables run your poundage up on the new sytem? Also the ata is little long, and have not figured that one out yet. Before I timed the cams I was getting a low tear in paper, but after the synch, it is shooting bullets, and slapping arrows together at 30 yards. Scary groups.


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

God I wish my bow would get here, this is driving me nuts!!


----------



## bowhunterD340 (Mar 5, 2010)

turkeysroost said:


> Hey guys if you bought or ordered a destroyer tell us about it, what camo, draw length, what you paid. Tell us what your set up is and how it shoots.I ordered a left hand black ops d350 in 60/70 lbs. So far all I have is the rest, it is a quad archery fall away rest. Still undecided on stabilizer and a scope for both hunting & 3D ... Any suggestions


I got a smokin deal on a 340 camo 60Lb. in march.$739.00 with $50.00 store coupon.Bow maxed out at 64lbs. currently set at 62lbs,29" draw. I use a Trophy Taker dropaway,and a Hot Dot Plus sight,octane 7" stabilizer.carbon express ultralight 400 spine weight 7.4 grains,100 grain field point tips(325 grain arrow).shooting flat out to 40 yards with one pin(smokin fast!) and accurate.According to Bowtech you can go as low as 5 grains per lb. of draw weight without voiding your warranty.You'll love it!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is the link to another destroyer silencing thread some of you may find interesting.
Ken
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1162333


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Here's mine!*

I origionally ordered one in APG with black limbs but didn't want to wait the 8 to 10 weeks! So, here she is.


----------



## Jordanlo (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anybody had any problems with thier destroyer 340? I am getting ready to order one with out shooting it first. I am currently Deployed to Iraq and want to make sure it is worth the 900 bucks before i spend it.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Has onyone picked up an optifade forest destroyer? Post some picks if possible.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Has onyone picked up an optifade forest destroyer? Post some picks if possible.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Try this link Turkey his pics are way better than mine! 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1169900


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I got my Black Ops 350 on Friday, this bow is smokin fast!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

That optifade 350 is sick. Mine should be here real soon.


----------



## Bullofthewoods (Jun 18, 2009)

*Optifade 340*

Here are a couple of my 340 in Optifade Open Country. Two piece Octane quiver, 7" Octane stab, Spot Hogg sight, QAD HD rest.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Victory V1's vs. FMJ's*

I have my 350 set at 60# now for the 3D season. I am shooting a 400 spine FMJ @ 422 grns., 60# dw, 27.5" dl and getting 285 fps. The Victory V1's 400 spine @ 60#, 27.5" dl & haven't been able to weigh the arrows, but I am getting 310-313 fps with them!  This bow just won't stop surprising me!!! By the way, the Optifade camo....SWEET! :shade:


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I like my Optifade Forrest pattern but I think I will order me up a matching stabilizer and quiver. That Opti Open Country looks REALY good I like the pattern on the Sitka clothing as well.


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

went to archery shop on 3/1 to check out destroyer 350...without even touching it, left deposit on it...looked beautiful with hd camo but of course someones personal 350 was there in optifade forest finish which i have to wait for now..cant wait..


----------



## peter the elder (Feb 27, 2007)

D350-70#-29.5"-black-ops-spott-hog 5 pin-quad ultra-pro-octane stab. and quiver-1500.00 for the whole package


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I recieved my destroyer 350 optifade LH. It shoots bullet holes.


----------



## gard30 (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## up_close (Jan 30, 2005)

*Aftermarket strings*

Has anyone put on aftermarket strings yet?
From who and what type of material?
And are you happy with them?
Keith


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Not on yet, but ordered some Winners Choice to try. I will report when completed.


----------



## willowhunt (Mar 16, 2008)

Destroyer 340 Optifade forest
64# 30" 
463 gr fmj 340
285fps
limb driver
sword twilight hunter
8.5 8oz b stinger
I tried out all the bows and this is what I picked. First thing I noticed was how well it held for me at a 30" draw. I was going to get a bigger ata bow but after shooting this I didn't have to. I was worried about the vibe I was hearing about but this has none and its extremely quiet. 2 string silencers were added and worth the loss in speed. The bow is plain fun to shoot. I'd like to thank Neil and the guys at Cabin Fever for getting me set up shooting bullet holes.


----------



## brob (Mar 13, 2010)

you need a press to shorten it. the 350 maxes at 30 inches and the 340 at 31, they come factory at 29. The only reason you need the press is becuase the rotating mod screws are behind the limb.


----------



## brob (Mar 13, 2010)

i heard in the next few weeks.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*??*

does a 300 spine arrow at 28 inches sound to stiff for a 70# destroyer 28inch draw, with a hundred grane broadhead? what would you destroyer guys recomend for an arrow with 300 spine as far as brand? I wanted easton axis carbon n fused but i dont think they make 300 spine.


----------



## brob (Mar 13, 2010)

try the carbon express maxima hunter 350 with 100 gr bheads


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

poppingrunt said:


> does a 300 spine arrow at 28 inches sound to stiff for a 70# destroyer 28inch draw, with a hundred grane broadhead? what would you destroyer guys recomend for an arrow with 300 spine as far as brand? I wanted easton axis carbon n fused but i dont think they make 300 spine.


Those Victory VForce V1 300's shoot very nice for me. At 29", 100gr tips, and Blazer Vanes they weigh just a little over 411gr total. They shoot bullets and are tough as nails!

And ...at 28" arrow, 28"DL 70# it's not too stiff. Just had a friend run it on Tap. With your arrow length (which should be able to go an inch shorter than 28") , a D350 should be shooting it at somewhere between 290-300fps.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

TozerBGood said:


> Those Victory VForce V1 300's shoot very nice for me. At 29", 100gr tips, and Blazer Vanes they weigh just a little over 411gr total. They shoot bullets and are tough as nails!
> 
> And ...at 28" arrow, 28"DL 70# it's not too stiff. Just had a friend run it on Tap. With your arrow length (which should be able to go an inch shorter than 28") , a D350 should be shooting it at somewhere between 290-300fps.


thanks!


----------



## TeamPHO (Nov 19, 2008)

*My Favorite Bowtech Yet!!*

Destroyer 350, Black Ops
70#/28"
416 Grain Easton ACC Pro Hunters @ 307 FPS
Spot-Hogg Hogg-it Sight
Octane Trip Wire Rest
Octane 7.5 & 11.5 Inch Stabilizers (Black)
Specialty Archery Superball Peep

Love this bow!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Optifade forest 70 lbs 28 1/2 draw 340 grain acc 3-49 ... 323 feet per sec. & I do not know how to tune for speed. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## silent wolf (Aug 4, 2007)

*First New Bow*

Destroyer 350 Realtree APG set at 64 lbs. 27 1/2 draw
Tru Glo Micro Brite 5 Pin APG
QAD ulta rest LD black
Easton Flatline 400's
Octane Bantam weight quiver APG
Shooting with just a bi-pod right now but probably going to get an octane stabilizer and a 2 piece quiver on my next proshop visit, don't really like to bantam weight quiver.

Bow shoots better than I can, love it!

sorry, don't have any pics.


----------



## stalker350 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Ready to roll for the 2010 season*

73.4#
29.5" draw
260 grain Easton Flatline
100 grain Grizzslicks broadheads
Fire red winners choice cables/string
Octane Trip Wire
Octane 2 piece magnetic hood quiver
Octane 7" stablilizer
Axcel Armortech 5 pin sights
Bowtech wrist sling
Spott Hogg Wise Guy release

And the best hunting partner anyone could ask for...!!!


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I was wondering what arrows are you shooting out of your Destroyers? I'm using Beman ICS hunter elite w/Blazer vanes, 100gr tip 28" long. D340 65#(set at about 61# right now) with a 28" draw length. I was looking to shorten the arrow about an inch to a inch and a half. May be even go to a 4" vane. I know it is all preferance but lookig for info as I'm new. what works for you guys?


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

silent wolf said:


> Destroyer 350 Realtree APG set at 64 lbs. 27 1/2 draw
> Tru Glo Micro Brite 5 Pin APG
> QAD ulta rest LD black
> Easton Flatline 400's
> ...


I'm curious as to how much your arrow weighs? I'm thinking about the same arrows. Thanks.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going to the pro shop after work to talk arrows and will wiegh them (can't remember) and get back to you tonite


----------



## WKH2213 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just tryin to help a fellow Texan out.
He is in a jam, Brand new Destroyer
http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1341682/1
If this link needs to be moved, sorry


----------



## Ikilledthebig1 (Mar 30, 2010)

look at sig also shoot with tru ball release and fuse quiver 29in draw 65lbs. im very happy with the bow i chose this one over the mathews


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

gavinsdad said:


> I'm curious as to how much your arrow weighs? I'm thinking about the same arrows. Thanks.


gavinsdad, weighed an arrow at my local pro shop. Beman ICS Hunter Elite, 8.4 grains per inch, Blazer vanes, Vibrake S nock, Vibrake insert and 100 grain field point=392 Grains. Talk to the pro shop about shortening my arrow length and about different vanes, they asked a simple question, "how do your arrows shoot for you" I said great, they said don't change it!! I guess that was pretty simple.....


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

Just shot my new destroyer tonight and I was wondering if I can wax the cables by the flex guard? Also the sport shop where I bought the bow said I had to shoot like 200 arrows through my bow before they will paper tune it, is this right? They also said not to use the software on line to pick my spine and weight of new arrows. Are they peeing down my back and trying to tell me it's rain?


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*?*



Radical said:


> Just shot my new destroyer tonight and I was wondering if I can wax the cables by the flex guard? Also the sport shop where I bought the bow said I had to shoot like 200 arrows through my bow before they will paper tune it, is this right? They also said not to use the software on line to pick my spine and weight of new arrows. Are they peeing down my back and trying to tell me it's rain?


Did you ask them why you shouldnt use the software on line to determine spine? seems odd to me, but maybe they think they can deturmine spine better than a program desighned for it?:....dontknow:


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

Radical said:


> Just shot my new destroyer tonight and I was wondering if I can wax the cables by the flex guard? Also the sport shop where I bought the bow said I had to shoot like 200 arrows through my bow before they will paper tune it, is this right? They also said not to use the software on line to pick my spine and weight of new arrows. Are they peeing down my back and trying to tell me it's rain?


when I bought my bow they(pro shop) paper tuned right then and there and set me up with my arrows and everything. Been shooting great from the get go!


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

forgot to mention that I wax my cable by the flex guard and have not had any issues yet.


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

poppingrunt said:


> Did you ask them why you shouldnt use the software on line to determine spine? seems odd to me, but maybe they think they can deturmine spine better than a program desighned for it?:....dontknow:


Software is a good guide but it does not account for bow efficiency.


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

All they said was that software could be way off and I should wait till I shoot 200 arrows through my bow and the paper tuning will tell us what spine is good to use.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a question about draw length set up on the D340. The module is numbered from 1-10. The draw length spread for the D340 is 26-31. I believe it is adjustable in 1/2" increments. My module is on the #7 and my stops are on #7. My DL is 27.5-28" so what is the DL of the bow when it is on the #7? Is #1 26" or 31" and is it really in 1/2 inch increments?


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

I see a lot of people on here referring to their Destroyer as a 65-lb model or having 65-lb limbs. What's the deal with that? Aren't the only options 50, 60, and 70 lbs?


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

The info sticker on my bow say's it is a 65 Lbs bow and the birth cirtificate say's 66.1 Lbs.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

BT Website says 50 60 70 only. the only bows that go between are the Air Raid and the Soldier as far as I can tell.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I can asure you that I have a Bowtech Destroyer 340 and it is a 65# bow. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will post the data tag off the bow on this thread.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Dogz said:


> I can asure you that I have a Bowtech Destroyer 340 and it is a 65# bow. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will post the data tag off the bow on this thread.


Hmmm...wonder why they don't say it on their website. I'm confused.

What the max poundage on your bow?


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

The birth cert. say's 66.1 Lbs.(tested at factory) data tag on bow says 65 Lbs. Picture isn't that good, tag is starting to wear off a bit.


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

they had a limited run of 65lb ones they have to be special ordered i beleave.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought mine at my local pro shop(45 minuts away). It was hanging on the rack. I didn't special order it but may be the shop did, I don't know. I do know that I love it!!!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

I never would have guessed, but obviously it must be! Kinda wish I had one of those. I never want to go all the way to 70 anyways, but the 60 was too low.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

TozerBgood, The bow can be adjusted down 10 Lbs so a 70 Lb can be adjusted from 70 Lbs-60 Lbs and every pound in between (65 Lbs)


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Destroyer 340 APG 71.5#
DL 31"
Montana Black Gold Ascent 5 pin
RipCord Code Red
TightSpot Quiver
Easton FMJ's 300 = *503 GRN'S!*
298 FPS
*KE= 99.21*


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Dogz said:


> TozerBgood, The bow can be adjusted down 10 Lbs so a 70 Lb can be adjusted from 70 Lbs-60 Lbs and every pound in between (65 Lbs)



Right Dogz. That must be how my 70lb bow is set at 63.5lb.

It's just that I've always been told that bows operate (group arrows) better when being used at close to the max lbs, which is why I thought a 65lb might be better suited for me. But it's really not that important.

That's a fine looking bow Sneekee Hunter! For a second there, I thought you were FrankChugga, until I read your sig. I looked at it, and immediately missed the "Commie & XForce rules" crap.:shade:


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

How long should it take to get used to my new Destroyer? Been shooting when ever I can but for some reason I just don't feel comfortable yet.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Dogz said:


> I have a question about draw length set up on the D340. The module is numbered from 1-10. The draw length spread for the D340 is 26-31. I believe it is adjustable in 1/2" increments. My module is on the #7 and my stops are on #7. My DL is 27.5-28" so what is the DL of the bow when it is on the #7? Is #1 26" or 31" and is it really in 1/2 inch increments?


I think the module and stops are numbered from 1 to 11. 1 is 31 inches, 11 is 26, so position 7 would be 28 inches.




Dogz said:


> The info sticker on my bow say's it is a 65 Lbs bow and the birth cirtificate say's 66.1 Lbs.


Learn something new everyday.




Radical said:


> How long should it take to get used to my new Destroyer? Been shooting when ever I can but for some reason I just don't feel comfortable yet.


Took about 20 shots for me. And I came from a 16-year-old bow with a 42-inch ATA. Had about 50 shots on mine the first time I shot it at 80 yards. What bow are you used to shooting? What isn't comfortable?


----------



## JD X729 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought I read on here some place the reason they offered 65# limbs was the first batch or two of 70# limbs were not making 70#.

Not sure if that's true or not and I know what they say about believing what you read.


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

JD X729 said:


> I thought I read on here some place the reason they offered 65# limbs was the first batch or two of 70# limbs were not making 70#.
> 
> Not sure if that's true or not and I know what they say about believing what you read.


This is what they told by dealer. He decided he didn't want any to save confusion in later years when the stickers came off or wore out.


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

My groups, went from a five or six pin sight to a three, was shooting last night at 33 yds. and the groups were all over the place, just wasn't comfortable aiming. Maybe its just the whole new setup thats got me mentally screwed up, new bow, new sights, new release.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Radical I have had mine since Christmas. The way my 340 shoots its best is when I only have my thumb pad contacting the grip and my knuckles at a 45 degree angle. The bow shoots very accurate for me with my bow hand set this way. I have found if i put to much hand in the grip my groups suffer. These bows will shoot . I shot my alltime highest 3d score with mine 2 weeks ago. When you said it was not comfortable aiming can you give more detail. Do you have your drawlength set right. I shorten mine a half inch and was a big improvment. Experiment with the drawlength a little and see if it makes a differance at fuldraw while aiming.


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

what are you 340 guys shooting for arrows,iam 28.5 inch draw @62lbs anybody finding a really good performing arrow.:beer:


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm usind Beman Hunter elite ICS 400's at 28" long with 100 grain tips and blazer vanes. They work great for me.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*arrows*



b.c archer said:


> what are you 340 guys shooting for arrows,iam 28.5 inch draw @62lbs anybody finding a really good performing arrow.:beer:


go with 340 spine 400 is a little weak, I shoot easton axis n fused:smile:


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

How many of you guys use a stabilizer on your bow for 3D and or hunting and why, if not please explain why.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

I questioned the need for a stabilizer on my 340. It handled good and felt better on the draw without it. But after shooting it with and without, the stabilizer definitely helps me hold the pin on the target. I haven't totally gotten used to the side-to-side oscillation that happens immediately after drawing the Destroyer, though.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*?*



JDZ said:


> I questioned the need for a stabilizer on my 340. It handled good and felt better on the draw without it. But after shooting it with and without, the stabilizer definitely helps me hold the pin on the target. I haven't totally gotten used to the side-to-side oscillation that happens immediately after drawing the Destroyer, though.


what size stab did you go with?


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Stab*

2"fuse,I tried a few and nothing really made it any better but I think the 2" fuse is just enough 2 help with the side 2 side movement anything else seemed to drop my shots,JMO.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

My criteria was "short" for hunting. I went with the 6.5-inch Fuse Carbon Connexion. In hindsight, I could have easily gone with the 8-inch version.

In other news...I shot it with the 30-inch Octane and that has a rock-solid feel on the target.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe someone could answer to my question: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057491904&postcount=1


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

On my 350 i use a QAD ultra rest...the gap between the upper part of the rest and the flex is so tiny that I have had to gently trim the upper side of the rest in order to avoid contacts against the rest during the release's vibrations...I am a little bit surprised that nobody speaks about that :user:

I have too tred to shoot it with the 12" B-stinger and it's 14 oz weight...it has been an awful experience...the stab increases greatly the right to left movment that you get just after passing the pic and the bow takes many seconds for a complete stabilization...fixed on a 4" long shaft, the same 14 oz weight produces a great job...since, I have recieved the 4" smooth stabilizer with it's 5 oz weight...it's a perfect stabilizer!


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

foudarme said:


> On my 350 i use a QAD ultra rest...the gap between the upper part of the rest and the flex is so tiny that I have had to gently trim the upper side of the rest in order to avoid contacts against the rest during the release's vibrations...I am a little bit surprised that nobody speaks about that :user:


I do not have that problem on my 340.













foudarme said:


> I have too tred to shoot it with the 12" B-stinger and it's 14 oz weight...it has been an awful experience...the stab increases greatly the right to left movment that you get just after *passing the pic* and the bow takes many seconds for a complete stabilization


 (My bold.)
If "passing the pic" means "reaching full draw", I know what you mean. That's one of the reasons I originally questioned the need for a stabilizer. I'm wondering if a side- or rear-mounted stabilizer would help steady the bow faster. Anybody with experience there, yet?


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

jakester said:


> What is everyone being told for shipping dates on left handed bows.


It took 7 weeks to get my left handed 340, 70#. I heard that 60#'s are taking much longer.

Has anyone played around with the draw stop adjustments on the Destroyer to get a little more valley? How does that effect performance? I would like to get just a litte more valley but I don't want it to effect the performance as it's shooting great right now.


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

One more try...Is it even possible to adjust the valley on the destroyers?


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

got mine yesterday. realtree HD camo, 60.1 pounds (maxed out) 30" draw length, 3/16 fletcher peep, d-loop, and NAP smart rest. still deciding on sight and stabilizer. thinking the sight will be a montana black/gold solaris or red zone..


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

gavinsdad said:


> One more try...Is it even possible to adjust the valley on the destroyers?


I believe it may be if your DL is less than 30". I saw a thread some time ago (but can't find it anymore) where someone was having difficulty with the drop-off being too short, and the bow felt like it wanted to get away from him. Someone got on and advised him about moving his draw stops back a notch. I can't remember exactly, but it was along those lines. Anyways it seemed to fix the guys problem.

I hope I'm remebering this correctly. You might also pm BaldyHunter and ask him the question. He has been very helpful to me, and has done quite a bit with the Destroyer bows.

Hope that helps.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*baldy*

baldyhunter is the man:wav:


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*Victory V Force*



b.c archer said:


> what are you 340 guys shooting for arrows,iam 28.5 inch draw @62lbs anybody finding a really good performing arrow.:beer:


I'm set up exactly as you are and having good success with the Victory V3 350- very tight groups..have yet to chrono but I should be getting 315 at 28.5 @ 62# 

Hope this helps ya out.

Btw,
Just picked up a 350 at a very decent price 7 bills and I'll be checking it out after I set it up. I'm hoping I don't have issues with the QAD rest. I'm shooting the RipChord on my 340 and its real nice.


----------



## superg (Feb 1, 2010)

foudarme said:


> On my 350 i use a QAD ultra rest...the gap between the upper part of the rest and the flex is so tiny that I have had to gently trim the upper side of the rest in order to avoid contacts against the rest during the release's vibrations...I am a little bit surprised that nobody speaks about that :user:


If you are talking about the gap between the capture bar and the flx guard, your rest should have come with a spacer and a longer bolt that you install where the vertical adjustment is.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumb:i paid $899 and worth every penny...set up for 3-D


----------



## BowhunterScooby (May 2, 2006)

My Black Ops 340 LH 60# version came in last week. Picked it up Friday. What a sweet bow. I really like the looks and how it shoots. I had shot a 350 before I ordered it. I decided on the 340 though. I'm shooting an Ultra Pro Hunter rest and Trophy Ridge Alpha sight. CX Maxima 250's. It's been raining since I picked it up so I've not been able to fine tune it yet. I'm excited though!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Destroyer 340 speed...*

I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.

What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?

Thanks!


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe it is on your birth certificate for the bow.


----------



## Bash Master (Apr 17, 2010)

WGMitch said:


> I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.
> 
> What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?
> 
> Thanks!


<350gr arrow 70# +, 30" + draw. bare string with speed nocks.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*?*



Bash Master said:


> <350gr arrow 70# +, 30" + draw. bare string with speed nocks.


I thought they were tested at 29" draw? at least thats what my two birth cirtificates say.


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

My birth certs say 29'' also 70# and 350gr. arrow.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

poppingrunt said:


> I thought they were tested at 29" draw? at least thats what my two birth cirtificates say.


He's talking about the IBO speed rating. That how they got the roughly 340 fps rating for the Destroyer 340. A 30" DL, 70# DW and a 350 grain arrow.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*ah*



slim9300 said:


> He's talking about the IBO speed rating. That how they got the roughly 340 fps rating for the Destroyer 340. A 30" DL, 70# DW and a 350 grain arrow.


gotcha:zip:


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

WGMitch said:


> I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.
> 
> What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?
> 
> Thanks!





slim9300 said:


> He's talking about the IBO speed rating. That how they got the roughly 340 fps rating for the Destroyer 340. A 30" DL, 70# DW and a 350 grain arrow.


I disagree. The BC states the Dl tested (usually 29") and the arrow weight (usually 350gr), and they write down the speed measure. But it is not
usually IBO which is 70#, 30DL, 350gr.

Here's a pic of mine to demonstrate what I'm saying. In my case they tested it at 71#, 29", 350gr, and got 341fps as result.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

WGMitch said:


> I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.
> 
> What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?
> 
> Thanks!


WGMitch - I have some questions.

1) Why are you asking?
2) What is your Bow Poundage & DL? (Depending on What it is, those may be correct speeds.)
3) What kind of Chrono did you use? (I hope it's not one of those Radarchron portable mini's. Those things are pretty innacurate. Manufacturer states +/- 2% (about +/-6fps) but I've seen them be worse than that.)

Finally...another thing about Chrony Chronographs - if you're shooting inside, they tell you not to use Flourescent lighting. It will give bad numbers. If inside, you have to use incandescent lighting.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

superg said:


> If you are talking about the gap between the capture bar and the flx guard, your rest should have come with a spacer and a longer bolt that you install where the vertical adjustment is.



ukey:I will go to bed less stupid tonight !!!!!!

I made a 16 strands astroflight string for my D350 (break strength is 125lb/strand) and get exactly the same speed for exactly the same draw length with same peep and loop...the only difference is that there's no speed buttons on my self made string...the factory string is 20 strands but I don't succeed to find if it is 8125 or 452x...it looks like 8125, but ! does anyone has the information?...the astroflight's string keep off the so irritating and strange release noise making the sound much more loud...much of the release's vibrations has too disappeared.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

TozerBGood said:


> WGMitch - I have some questions.
> 
> 
> Finally...another thing about Chrony Chronographs - if you're shooting inside, they tell you not to use Flourescent lighting. It will give bad numbers. If inside, you have to use incandescent lighting.


I have bought the indoor prochrono infrared light kit and it doesn't works anymore!


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a question I was allways wondering about. Does each bow manufacturer use the same brand of arrow for IBO ratings, testing? If so or not which arrow does Bowtech use???


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

foudarme said:


> I have bought the indoor prochrono infrared light kit and it doesn't works anymore!


That's different than Chrony brand Chrono. Chrony tells you to use incandescent lighting kit (not infrared). I don't know anything about ProChono.

But in the CHRONY brand manual it says the following for indoor use:

For proper functioning, a light-diffuser and an incandescent light source must be located above each photo-sensor window (Fig. 5). The Optional Indoor Shooting Light Fixture enables owners of the Chrony to pursue indoor use. Neon or other fluorescent lights cannot be used as a chronograph light source because they flicker at twice the AC (alternating current) frequency and cause false readings.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

TozerBGood said:


> I disagree. The BC states the Dl tested (usually 29") and the arrow weight (usually 350gr), and they write down the speed measure. But it is not
> usually IBO which is 70#, 30DL, 350gr.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine to demonstrate what I'm saying. In my case they tested it at 71#, 29", 350gr, and got 341fps as result.


This is what he said. 



WGMitch said:


> I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.
> 
> What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?
> 
> Thanks!


He said, "The speeds they are stating." I took that as the speeds they state in their marketing material (ie. ads, & website) and in the bow's name. That is the IBO speed. You know the bow is called a Destroyer 350 and 340 for that reason.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*who*



slim9300 said:


> This is what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> He said, "The speeds they are stating." I took that as the speeds they state in their marketing material (ie. ads, & website) and in the bow's name. That is the IBO speed. You know the bow is called a Destroyer 350 and 340 for that reason.


Who cares, ya your right i didnt read closely enough, good job:clap:


----------



## crazyarcher462 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Destroyer 350*

Hey guys. I got my Destroyer 350 in Realtree Hardwoods Gray in January. I've got a Trophy Ridge Matrix sight on it, QAD Ultra-Rest HD, and Sims S-Coil stabilizer. I also had Bob Lambert make me custom grips that look AWESOME on this bow. I'm shooting the new Carbon Express Mayhem Hunter 250's at 28.5 inches arrow length. Bow is 29 inch draw and set at 65 lbs. When I get the thing back from Bowtech I'll post some pics...


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

shooting a d350 60#'s with a 320 grn arrow and a 27" dl and getting 310, pretty quick if you ask me for a shorter dl and 60 lbs


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

Just for the information...I have got the answer from bowtech...strings and cables are 452x on the destroyer


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

poppingrunt said:


> Who cares, ya your right i didnt read closely enough, good job:clap:


I was not referring to you with the last post. I apologize if you took it that way. You never said you disagreed. Tozer thought he meant the speeds from the BC's and I thought be meant the IBO speed. It's no big deal.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

i noticed on mine (i have two now, one will be listed in the ads here shortly) that the draw module on the bottom broke.

the little red peg on the side that sits in the notch snapped off. 

is this smomething i need to worry about right away?


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr. Burns said:


> i noticed on mine (i have two now, one will be listed in the ads here shortly) that the draw module on the bottom broke.
> 
> the little red peg on the side that sits in the notch snapped off.
> 
> is this smomething i need to worry about right away?


anybody else ever hear of this?


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Destoyer 340 speed...*

1) I'm asking because I never shot a bow through a Chrono before so for this to be the first time on a bow with the speed in the name I was a little surprised at how low my readings were.

2)The bow is maxed out at 65# and the DL is 29"

3) I do believe it was a portable chrono (it was a friends), but we were shooting outside. But even 6 FPS which would make my readings 266 is a far cry from 340. I shot one of his arrows (GT 55/75, 29") and the readings were 285.

I haven't looked at the tag on my bow, but I'm sure it says the same as everyone else at 350g arrow.

I am not complaining what so ever, just want to state that here because I absolutely love this bow. This is my 8th Bowtech in 3 years and it is by far the best bow I have ever owned to date. I had purchased my 2nd 08 Guardian just 2 months before buying this bow and swore I would never part with it, but I sold the Guardian last week because this Destroyer is the best!



TozerBGood said:


> WGMitch - I have some questions.
> 
> 1) Why are you asking?
> 2) What is your Bow Poundage & DL? (Depending on What it is, those may be correct speeds.)
> ...


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

WGMitch said:


> I shot my Destroyer 340 thru a Chrono yesterday and it was registering 260 with a 420 gr. arrow.
> 
> What is the weight of the arrow used by Bowtech to get the speeds they are stating?
> 
> Thanks!





WGMitch said:


> 1) I'm asking because I never shot a bow through a Chrono before so for this to be the first time on a bow with the speed in the name I was a little surprised at how low my readings were.
> 
> 2)The bow is maxed out at 65# and the DL is 29"
> 
> ...


OK. Now I think I see what's going on. You do understand that the 340 is IBO Speed. The actual range of IBO speed quoted by BowTech is 332-340 fps. This is due to vriation in manufacturing.

The definition of IBO speed means at 30" DL, 350gr arrow, and 70# your arrow speed will be within 332 to 340 fps (as stated on the BowTech WebSite).

Most people are seeing faster than the stated speed ratings, however some of the bows aren't, depending on the situation. If they aren't... some of it can be improved with proper tuning of the cams.

However...at lower poundages and shorter draw lengths and heavier arrows your arrow speed has to be less than 340. It's a matter of physics.

.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

TozerBGood said:


> OK. Now I think I see what's going on. You do understand that the 340 is IBO Speed. The actual range of IBO speed quoted by BowTech is 332-340 fps. This is due to vriation in manufacturing.
> 
> The definition of IBO speed means at 30" DL, 350gr arrow, and 70# your arrow speed will be within 332 to 340 fps (as stated on the BowTech WebSite).
> 
> ...


none are seeing over IBO just jacked chrono or ego


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

0nepin said:


> none are seeing over IBO just jacked chrono or ego


I am...no jacked chrono...and several that I've tuned or helped tune have as well. I have a standard chrono that I've verified against a very accurate one and two scales to measure draw weight. Well tuned Destroyers are dead on or 1 to 2 fps faster than IBO. I have too much evidence to concede otherwise.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

gavinsdad said:


> One more try...Is it even possible to adjust the valley on the destroyers?


Good topic as I just dealt with this today! Someone came over and needed more valley but did not want to sacrifice performance...so began a half day of fun. Here's the verdict based on what you prioritize.

If you absolutely cannot sacrifice performance and you aren't bothered by an extra 1/2" of draw (usually a bad idea):
-simply move your draw stops to one number below there current position without moving your module. On my draw machine this added exactly 1/2" to the draw length and did absolutely nothing to performance (same speed).

If you feel like you don't mind loosing about 5 fps but want a longer valley (quite a bit actually) and you want to keep your draw length the same:
-move the module one number higher than its current position but keep the draw stops in the same hole.

If you don't mind adding 1/4" or so to you draw length, but you want a longer valley without compromising much speed we have option 3. The one we ended up using today.
1) you must first shorten your string in order to bring the timing in and shortening draw length. You want the cables rubbing the front timing marks on the cams. By doing this you will be dropping your draw weight slightly, which you can account for by adding turns to the limb bolts (unless of course your maxxed out--then you can shorten both cables and string to bring your ATA in). Once you have the cams advanced as far as practicable (hitting the timing dots) you need to move the draw stops to the next lower number. The end result is a loss of about 2 to 3 fps and a slight increase in draw length. But a rather noticeable increase in valley size. This added exactly 1/4 " to his draw length.
Hope this helps. 
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Mr. Burns said:


> i noticed on mine (i have two now, one will be listed in the ads here shortly) that the draw module on the bottom broke.
> 
> the little red peg on the side that sits in the notch snapped off.
> 
> is this smomething i need to worry about right away?


I haven't heard about it but I don't think I'd worry about it for a few days if I didn't have the time. I think the primary purpose of that is to hold the module in place while you tighten the mod screws. I'd just make sure its positioned right and the mod screws are tight and get it to a dealer when you can but I personally wouldn't fret over shooting it a few times before then.
Ken


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr. Burns said:


> i noticed on mine (i have two now, one will be listed in the ads here shortly) that the draw module on the bottom broke.
> 
> the little red peg on the side that sits in the notch snapped off.
> 
> is this smomething i need to worry about right away?



Burns I see what you are talking about now. Next time when you change the draw length you will probably want to make sure it is seated in the groove properly. Looks like its whole purpose is a marker.


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

Baldy:

Thanks for the great information, I'm glad to hear there are options. I'm really trying to shoot the bow at the manufacturers recommended setting for right now and I have to admit, it's getting much easier. 

I really wish there was a shop in MN that could "yoke" tune the way you describe in your post. My shop paper tuned close and said that is "good enough" My rest is all the way right, just doesn't seem right. I guess we see how it shooots first or maybe I'll try walk back tuning.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

gavinsdad said:


> Baldy:
> 
> Thanks for the great information, I'm glad to hear there are options. I'm really trying to shoot the bow at the manufacturers recommended setting for right now and I have to admit, it's getting much easier.
> 
> I really wish there was a shop in MN that could "yoke" tune the way you describe in your post. My shop paper tuned close and said that is "good enough" My rest is all the way right, just doesn't seem right. I guess we see how it shooots first or maybe I'll try walk back tuning.


About all of them are coming from the factory like that...not enough pre-lean causing them to tune way inside toward the riser. It'll walkback tune the same way. If it's tuned there though and it's tuned well you can have confidence that it'll be throwing those arrows very straight. I like to see them tuned down the center because they can be but have to admit a well tuned bow is a well tuned bow, whether it's at 7/8" or at 3/4". Shoot it with confidence.
Ken


----------



## JakeT (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you pre lean the cams before tuning and setting it up? Maybe a dumb question but I am just getting into this whole bow tuning and set up thing. I just ordered my destroyer last week and want to try and set it up myself. Thanks Jake


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

JakeT said:


> Can you pre lean the cams before tuning and setting it up? Maybe a dumb question but I am just getting into this whole bow tuning and set up thing. I just ordered my destroyer last week and want to try and set it up myself. Thanks Jake


Yes, A good starting point is to get an arrow held against the left side of the top cam to contact the string about 1" above the center serving on a right hand bow. That'll get them most of the time to tune very close to center. Get the top and bottom pre-lean equal and begin the tuning process from there.
Ken


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

baldyhunter said:


> Yes, A good starting point is to get an arrow held against the left side of the top cam to contact the string about 1" above the center serving on a right hand bow. That'll get them most of the time to tune very close to center. Get the top and bottom pre-lean equal and begin the tuning process from there.
> Ken


When the bow is "tuned", does that mean that the string is center of the timing marks and vice versa?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Jared_LA said:


> When the bow is "tuned", does that mean that the string is center of the timing marks and vice versa?


A bow that is "tuned" by my definition is: A bow that is within an acceptable range of factory specifications (ATA, max weight, timing, synchronization) that exhibits no errors in arrow flight. As long as the cables are between the two timing dots (that's a factory recommended spec range) it's OK. The far more important aspect of a tuned bow is the latter part of this definition which has nothing to do with specs but everything to do with how the arrow is coming out of your bow. I believe too many people focus on tuning by using tape measures, lazers, and factory data sheets and not enough people focus on tuning by shooting their arrows through their bows.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Winners Choice String and Cable Set*

Hey guys just letting you know that I have a great set of Winners Choice string and cables for sale. Here is the thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1208435

I've owned a lot of bows in my day, but these bows are so exceptional. They are easy to tune, great to shoot and accurate as all heck. I am going to try to put a smack on a big Tom in the next weeks, can't wait for my first kill with this bow.


----------



## JHOUGH (Oct 3, 2007)

*Destroyer 340*

I bought a Destroyer 340 about 3 weeks ago. Set on 72lbs/29 in draw, shooting Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350's, 100 grain field points, 28 inch arrow and getting 308 fps out of it.

This is the most forgiving, smooth drawing bow I have ever owned. Holds awesome and love the wall on this bow. I wouldn't shoot any other bow if it was given to me.

My groups at 60 are comparable to any other setup I have ever had at 40 yards.

Paid $850 for bare bow. If your on the fence about a hunting bow go shoot mathews, hoyt, elite, and any others. But make sure you shoot this bow before you decide. I am just a regular guy who likes 3-d and hunting. I think you will start to see these bows winning on the courses this year.


----------



## Th3_IA (Sep 25, 2009)

JHOUGH said:


> This is the most forgiving, smooth drawing bow I have ever owned. Holds awesome and love the wall on this bow. I wouldn't shoot any other bow if it was given to me.


x2

I cant be happier with mine!


----------



## thompson51767 (May 5, 2010)

*350*

I've had my 60 lb 350 since Friday. Shot several hundred arrows through it. 28.5" draw, 63 lbs, 320 gr Maxima. Shooting 329 fps now. Had a cam timing issue which was robbing about 15 fps. Paid $706.00, going out of business sale. Does anyone know if playing with the timing can get the fps up enough to worry with. I shot the bow at 29" first, same weight, shot 336 fps. This is the most dead in the hand bow I have ever shot. Very forgiving for the brace height.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*factory string leaches?*

I was wondering why it is that some of the 350s dont have the factory string silencers on them at all, some 340s have one at the y but most have two on the up cable and two on the down cable. Are these seving any purpose? and why two on the 340s they just rub the heck out of each other. thanks for any help


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

*Free Hat*

Just curious if anyone has received the "free hat" after registering their bow? It's been four weeks since I registered mine and nothing yet. Not that it's a big deal, just curious.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

gavinsdad said:


> Just curious if anyone has received the "free hat" after registering their bow? It's been four weeks since I registered mine and nothing yet. Not that it's a big deal, just curious.


They dont give out hats with bows any more they stopped december of 09, for some reason dealers keep telling poeple they will get there hat after registration of there bow. I got this info from bowtech about a month ago while i was there getting warranty work done. I know its not a huge deal, but its not a huge deal for them to kick down a hat when dropping that much money on a bow. I told them that, and they gave me one, but i was at the bowtech factory, and they were fixing my bow so maybe that had something to do with me getting one.


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

That's funny. They should let their dealers know to stop telling people. That's exactly what my dealer told me :smile:


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

gavinsdad said:


> That's funny. They should let their dealers know to stop telling people. That's exactly what my dealer told me :smile:


ya i agree, you would think the dealer would know, as long as its been since they stopped, and as many poeple they have told that didnt get a hat.:thumbs_do o well its only a 10 dollar hat.


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought a destroyer 350 model 30/70 last week, and love it. shooting a flatline 340 @ a weight of 360 grains arrow fully loaded string,peep& loop with nock with a sizzor rest the bow shot 344fps and with a 350 grain it shot 353fps cant wait to shoot some long range with it, I am very happy with it.

the born on tag says 349 with a ibo weight arrow but this is the first bow i have ever seen do it.


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

gavinsdad said:


> Just curious if anyone has received the "free hat" after registering their bow? It's been four weeks since I registered mine and nothing yet. Not that it's a big deal, just curious.


My dealer/pro shop gave me a Bowtech hat and T-shirt about 2 weeks after I bought my D340. My buddy got the same thing when he bought his (same proshop)


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Dogz said:


> My dealer/pro shop gave me a Bowtech hat and T-shirt about 2 weeks after I bought my D340. My buddy got the same thing when he bought his (same proshop)


sounds like a good dealer! LUCKY


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I didnt get a hat but I did get an awesome bow out of the deal.

Now for a silly question on removing the existing one piece grip. After removing the screw on each side of the plate what is the best way to remove the one piece grip from the riser? I am hesitant to grab a screw driver and pry it up at this point becuase I dont want to scratch the paint inadvertantly.

Is there a simplier way to remove it?


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Grip*

Heat the grip up with a hair dryer.


----------



## flatsman9 (May 6, 2010)

How does this bow shoot with a 6" brace height. Is it good for hunting purposes?


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

flatsman9 said:


> How does this bow shoot with a 6" brace height. Is it good for hunting purposes?


IMO i had the 350 6" bh it shot very well for the 6" bh bow, but i ended up getting the 340 in the end 7"bh and i think it is more forgiving when it comes to torch and form problems, and you only loose 10 fps with the 340 so it is still plenty fast for hunting.:smile:


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got my 350 black ops today. 28" draw 67 pounds 335 grain arrow shooting 331-332 fps. Wow is it fast and great shooting.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

poppingrunt said:


> IMO i had the 350 6" bh it shot very well for the 6" bh bow, but i ended up getting the 340 in the end 7"bh and i think it is more forgiving when it comes to torch and form problems, and you only loose 10 fps with the 340 so it is still plenty fast for hunting.:smile:


This was one of the reasons I went 340. That and liked the draw better.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

gavinsdad said:


> Just curious if anyone has received the "free hat" after registering their bow? It's been four weeks since I registered mine and nothing yet. Not that it's a big deal, just curious.


i registered my 350 about 2 weeks ago and still nothing yet. i will be taking my 350 to the london ky asa shoot this weekend. wish me luck i will need it. lol


----------



## Fog (Aug 8, 2006)

I got a Destroyer 350 30inch draw grey camo, 61lbs shoots a 320 grain arrow at 332 fps with ripcord rest, vita gear site, octane stab, octane magnetic quiver. LOVE IT. Its a shooters bow. Amazingly accurate for the brace height. Its an x spot shooter.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

*I agree*

with Baldyhunter, the "Mean V Archery" string stop makes a huge differance in the sound/noise the bow makes... Thanks for your help Baldyhunter... 

Per Man Law: PICS.... :wink:


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought the 
DESTROYER 350 Camo
Spott Hogg sights
WB rest
Dozen Easton Axis 340"s
Alpine Gear Quiver
Scott Release
Peep sight
100grain field points
18" X 18" BLOCK FUSION
total out the door was $1440.00


----------



## BLACKICEHUNTER (Jul 28, 2009)

I called a place in ohio and they said its two weeks for a lefty ordered. I was lucky and found a lefty d350 at a shop got the 11in octane stab. with a QAD hd drop away and g5 xr sight with reostat light. set at 73.7lb and 29in draw shot a 375g arrow threw the crono hit 330,331,330. Very happy with mine, only problem is tuning, anyone found a good arrow for theirs?


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

BLACKICEHUNTER said:


> I called a place in ohio and they said its two weeks for a lefty ordered. I was lucky and found a lefty d350 at a shop got the 11in octane stab. with a QAD hd drop away and g5 xr sight with reostat light. set at 73.7lb and 29in draw shot a 375g arrow threw the crono hit 330,331,330. Very happy with mine, only problem is tuning, anyone found a good arrow for theirs?


I think your arrow is a little light! I have mine set up at 73.5lbs @ 28.5 draw and Im shooting a 406grain arrow and Im getting 310fps from my 350. Im shooting the Easton Axis 340's and they are shooting good and the bow tuned EASY!!!!


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

Drifter0678 said:


> with Baldyhunter, the "Mean V Archery" string stop makes a huge differance in the sound/noise the bow makes... Thanks for your help Baldyhunter...
> 
> Per Man Law: PICS.... :wink:


Im interested in this!! How is it holding up so far? DETAILS BROTHER DETAILS!!! :wink:


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW.... I WANT A DANG BOWTECH HAT and SHIRT TOO!! All I got was a sticker!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Drifter0678 said:


> with Baldyhunter, the "Mean V Archery" string stop makes a huge differance in the sound/noise the bow makes... Thanks for your help Baldyhunter...
> 
> Per Man Law: PICS.... :wink:


I was impressed to say the least! I've shot a lot of bows before and after a conversion like this but I've never noticed that much of a difference. Glad you tried one and like it.
Ken


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

maglitexl said:


> Im interested in this!! How is it holding up so far? DETAILS BROTHER DETAILS!!! :wink:



I just ordered a bow rattler last week so it should be showing up here any day. I will try to post some pics' when I get it, the thing is only $25 too. Will see how it works out.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

maglitexl said:


> Im interested in this!! How is it holding up so far? DETAILS BROTHER DETAILS!!! :wink:


Its holding up fine! It did make a differance to say the least.... I mean its a quiet bow, but this made it (It's hard to describe) Lets say I didn't think I had much twang in the bow before, NOW, I think my Carter Chocolate is louder than the bow... I'm really liking the string stop. :thumbs_up


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys I have a poping or creecking sound on/or around my top cam when I hit about 3/4 to 7/8 of full draw. I do not see any cracks or deformation on the upper limb or the cam. The cam does not feel loose. Any Ideas? I will be taking it to my proshop friday I hope


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*normal speed?*



JHOUGH said:


> I bought a Destroyer 340 about 3 weeks ago. Set on 72lbs/29 in draw, shooting Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350's, 100 grain field points, 28 inch arrow and getting 308 fps out of it.
> 
> Is this a normal speed for a bow that boasts of 350 fps?


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*speed*

I have a D350 that is 29/70 and shooting a Maxima 350 (27 inches) with 100 grain tip and shooting 311-313 fps. Seems a little slow to me. Any input?


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

my d350 shot a 378gr xringer at 286 fps at 60lbs and 28" draw and i noticed it was about 1/8" out of time. went back to my dealer to put it back in time and the speed went to 308fps !!!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*timing*

How can you tell it's out of time?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

dmgiss said:


> How can you tell it's out of time?


Your draw stops should hit the cables at the same time at full draw.


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

I see some people on here changing the string stops.... My question is has anybody tried filling the factory string stop tube with a silicone or type of rubber to help with the noise? Im thinking about doing this.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes there is a thread called something like finished a d340 tonight. In there was a couple guys saying they filled them, with good results


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

I think one guy mentioned heating it up so it would flow better...and poking a rod in the hole to get it to completely fill the hollow tube.

I didn't change the stop - I just put a bojax on it, and on the inside of the limbs...it quieted it just fine for me.


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmmm. well ive got 2 sets of limbsavers on the limbs and cat whiskers. Its very quiet already now but im on a super quiet bow kick right now so I am gonna try this. also the mini limbsavers are on the way for the fLX guard. Ill let you guys know if I see any difference even with all the extras I have on it already.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

This made the biggest difference for me:


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Virtually all (what little there is), noise from this bow is FLX guard. These little LS pucks made a very big difference - to me (IMO).


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

Dogz said:


> Hey guys I have a poping or creecking sound on/or around my top cam when I hit about 3/4 to 7/8 of full draw. I do not see any cracks or deformation on the upper limb or the cam. The cam does not feel loose. Any Ideas? I will be taking it to my proshop friday I hope


I have had exactly the same noise...apply lithium grease on the axe and it will disappear for a time...then re-apply if it will come back and it will disappear again...if your dealer give you another idea I am interested...


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

737flyer, those are the same LS pucks that I got. I saw that same photo in this thread and a light bulb went off! Sweet Idea. My only dilemma is that I have a limbdriver and I wont be able to put that puck that close to the rollers. might just put it on the inside.


----------



## ArcherSpock (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a 350 with Black ops. It has a trip wire rest and a black ops Octane 11.5 inch stabilizer. I also have a CBE black Tech lite site on it and a black and red wrist strap. The strap, rest, stabilizer and cams have red in them along with ops black. The Bow looks and shoots great. I am getting 305 '/s at 26.5 inches and its accurate as hell.


----------



## afliction (Apr 4, 2010)

*???*

what else is there to use to fill the string stop on the d340 other than silicone? any ideas?/


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

foudarme said:


> I have had exactly the same noise...apply lithium grease on the axe and it will disappear for a time...then re-apply if it will come back and it will disappear again...if your dealer give you another idea I am interested...


Thanks, I went to my proshop and guess what it never made the noise, go figure,typical. I will try your idea and thanks for the reply.


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

afliction said:


> what else is there to use to fill the string stop on the d340 other than silicone? any ideas?/


Maybe expanding foam. I dont think the foam would be as good though. I think the trick with the silicone is to fill it up a quarter at a time and apply some mild heat to it. Like lay it out in the sun and let the UV rays soak into the tube. If you completely fill it then it will not cure inside. then again.... would a soft liquid center be better or worse for vibration?.... Hmmmmmm I may be onto something here! lol


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

rbtoro said:


> Maybe expanding foam. I dont think the foam would be as good though. I think the trick with the silicone is to fill it up a quarter at a time and apply some mild heat to it. Like lay it out in the sun and let the UV rays soak into the tube. If you completely fill it then it will not cure inside. then again.... would a soft liquid center be better or worse for vibration?.... Hmmmmmm I may be onto something here! lol


I think that's why you would stick a thin metal rod into the tube, and then heat it up.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

afliction said:


> what else is there to use to fill the string stop on the d340 other than silicone? any ideas?/


I put inside the mine a piece of 3rivers 8gpi weight tube (axis diameter)...it fits perfectly inside and enough to remain without any glue...it has change things a lot even though the 8gpi tube is not itself completly fill (don't use the 3gpi or 5 gpi which are not enough filled)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=6731X


----------



## dch03 (Dec 9, 2009)

*flx gaurd on 350*

im sure someone has asked this queston before, but...how do you know if the flx gaurd is working properly? I just got a destroyer and its amazing, however, the flx gaurd doesnt move when i draw back. do i need to tune it? if so, how? 

thanks in advance


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

dch03 said:


> im sure someone has asked this queston before, but...how do you know if the flx gaurd is working properly? I just got a destroyer and its amazing, however, the flx gaurd doesnt move when i draw back. do i need to tune it? if so, how?
> 
> thanks in advance


Have someone draw the bow (with an arrow) and take a closer look. I bet it moves about 1/4" or so.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard an official reason why the colors of the limbs on the Destroyers don't match the risers? At first I thought mine was a mis-match (standard Realtree pattern) until I looked at several others. They are all that way. The deer won't notice but I would think for $900 they could get the camo patterns the same.


----------



## jab1031 (Oct 7, 2009)

What case are you guys using for your Destroyers?


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a cheap Allen 39" inch black padded case. I put my bow in it and then put the whole thing in a Tarantula 41" case that has a big arrow pocket and another accessory pocket on the outside. It is really well padded but still not as heavy as a hard case. I also have an SKB Freedom case that it fits pretty well. If I really want to protect it I have one of the Lakefield bowfiles. It is strong but heavy.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

BayouBob said:


> Has anyone heard an official reason why the colors of the limbs on the Destroyers don't match the risers? At first I thought mine was a mis-match (standard Realtree pattern) until I looked at several others. They are all that way. The deer won't notice but I would think for $900 they could get the camo patterns the same.


Well you know what they say...

"Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!"


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha, I like that ^


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Should be getting my 350 soon im really excited! im sure ill have more to say once i receive it :tongue:


----------



## Big Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

I shoot the admiral right now trading to a 350. I have a red octane rest the brushes. Any body shooting these on the 350 or what would be a better one?


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

anybody ever use the bowjax crossbow retention spring dampeners on the FLXguard???


----------



## zx10rguy (May 5, 2009)

I just picked up my new d350 on Friday and am loving it.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

trob_205 said:


> anybody ever use the bowjax crossbow retention spring dampeners on the FLXguard???


I've put two on my 340's FG....they work great.


----------



## lpv77 (Dec 4, 2005)

I just filled my string stop with silicone. I drilled a 1/16 hole at the base of the stop itself to let the air out as i injected the silicone. worked great.


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea I had to drill that hole also. I think It should help


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

I used a qtip to insert the silicone, but did not help the sound much. There is still that twang that is really bothering me. Should I switch to a different string stop? Will limb savers quiet the bow any?


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Filling the stop didn't make much difference on mine either. I got a bow rattler stop and it is quite a bit quieter than the stock one.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

lets see some pics of these bad ***** bows.


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

My new baby :wink:


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

I like your bow hanger!


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

BayouBob said:


> I like your bow hanger!


Haha thanks bud just have to use what ya got :wink:


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Got my destroyer and lovin it. Got the 350


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Racoon factor*

The racoon factor got me. (See something shiny from across the room and have to have it.) The Red Eye peep just looked like a cool match to the colors on my Destroyer. It is a couple of grains heavier than the Meta. It may be optical illusion but the cone shaped interior really does make it seem like it is bigger in diameter. I usually use a 3/16 peep but I have ordered a 1/8 just because the 3/16 appears to be so big.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Isn't red eye the peep that was cutting everyone's strings? 
Did they fix the problem or something?


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

Problem is fixed. I have one in my string now and is likely the best peep I have ever used.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

TozerBGood said:


> Isn't red eye the peep that was cutting everyone's strings?
> Did they fix the problem or something?


I usually use a diamond file and lightly round off the sharp edges on all my peeps. On the Meta and the Red Eye the sharp edges are outside of the string grooves so the only way they can cause a problem is if you try to force it into a taut string. (Only using a string separator.) As long as you have a relaxed string when you put the strands into the grooves it's okay.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

*String stop*

Several people have tried filling their string stops with rubber or silicone with varying degrees of success. With the sound dampener on the outside of the tube that doesn't appear to be the problem. On my bow the string is actually held out a little by the stop. The string stops I have used on my other bows I have set them so the string just barely touched the stop. Has anyone figured out a way to shorten the tube on the Destroyer stop to get the string just lightly contacting the stop?


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

It's held in place by a set screw. Theoretically you can just loosen it and slide it in but sometimes it gets stuck. I've found it helpfull to loosen the set screw and give it a twist to break it loose then push it in a bit to it's desired location and lock it down again.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Duhhh! Thanks Ken. With my keen powers of observation the safest place for the deer to sleep is under my stand.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Got my 340 about 2 months ago. Black ops, spot hogg hog it 5 pin .10 with wrap. code red , doinker 12" stabilizer shootin fat boys. LOVE the bow. 3d scores seem to be 15 -20 points higher. The only disappointment I Have is that you cant get the bow in target colors. A bow this sweet aught to be flashy.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Got my Black Ops 350. Chrono 301fps 330gr arrow 63# 26.5 Draw.
Sorry bad pic


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

where is everyone running thier sync marks on the cam. in the middle or fast or slow??

Reed


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

My bottom covers the inside mark and the top is in the middle


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

tutone500 said:


> My bottom covers the inside mark and the top is in the middle


With this setup do your draw stops hit at the same time? My 350 has the cable just inside the same dot on both cams.....perfectly symmetrical and my draw stops hit simultneously. It would seem that, unless the cables are identical in relation to the cam rotation dots, your timing would be off slightly.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes they both hit the same on the draw board. Gives it a really sold back wall. I tryed make them even once and you feel they hit different, it was spongy. I am at the short end of the mod. Every bow is going to be alittle different.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

tutone500 said:


> Yes they both hit the same on the draw board. Gives it a really sold back wall. I tryed make them even once and you feel they hit different, it was spongy. I am at the short end of the mod. Every bow is going to be alittle different.


:thumbs_up.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just back from Eugene OR and stopped at there factory store. I looked at the timming marks on the five they had on the wall. Man they were all over the place, not one the same:sad:. Some top were fast or slow. I think only one had them dead on the same. Last week I went and bought the Destroyer T-Shirt and this time I got the red and black hat.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey tutone lets find out how many Dry-fires that 350 of yours will hold up to:wink: J/k Very nice bow! Shot it today and was impressed.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

4 the record The Destroyer was a lot more impressive than the last $900.00 bow you owned!:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I am on the low side of the mod to. my marks are about equal to my feel.( no draw board), they look and feel to hit the stops at the same time. They may be in the lower half of teh timming marks though. not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Reed said:


> I am on the low side of the mod to. my marks are about equal to my feel.( no draw board), they look and feel to hit the stops at the same time. They may be in the lower half of teh timming marks though. not sure if that makes a difference


People should really ignore the timing dots at brace other than to get their cables at or between the dots. Full draw is where it's at. And they all set differently at brace to achieve that. As stated in a post above.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> People should really ignore the timing dots at brace other than to get their cables at or between the dots. Full draw is where it's at. And they all set differently at brace to achieve that. As stated in a post above.


Yes it should be checked at full draw. The timing marks are only a starting point.
This is a great article by David Nowlin on cam timing http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=626255


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

baldyhunter said:


> People should really ignore the timing dots at brace other than to get their cables at or between the dots. Full draw is where it's at. And they all set differently at brace to achieve that. As stated in a post above.


I was thinking more on the performance side of things. Have you notices a larger gap in the speed or accuracy of the destroyers in relation to the marks


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Noticed these links on the BT Website.

Changing String and Cables on a BowTech Destroyer.mov

BowTech Destroyer Draw Length Adjustment.mov


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rock Steady said:


> Noticed these links on the BT Website.
> 
> Changing String and Cables on a BowTech Destroyer.mov
> 
> BowTech Destroyer Draw Length Adjustment.mov


Great link


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Rock Steady said:


> Noticed these links on the BT Website.
> 
> Changing String and Cables on a BowTech Destroyer.mov
> 
> BowTech Destroyer Draw Length Adjustment.mov



I thought they were good videos, good find


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Know is the invelvet coating holding up on everyones limbs? I noticed that my bow stand started to rub through, I guess I'm not using that thing anymore.


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guys, I have a destroyer 350 black ops, and i'm shooting 60 lbs, 26" dl, with a 356 gr. arrow, and i'm getting 267 fps out of it , that seems a little slow to me considering i was getting 250 with my 09 admiral, any thoughts ?


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

very slow mine is 63# 26.5" 252gr 292fps. Check your chrono or timing issue.


----------



## monster69 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bowtech Destroyer*

Has got to be the best bow I shot this year. I shot and owned the Mathews Reezen, Z7, Monster 7, Captain and Sentinel and just love the Destroyer. This is what is on mine.

Bowtech Destroyer 350 Black Ops
HHA sight with scope
Vapor Trail Limbdriver rest
Doinker 2010 Elite stabilizer 11.5"
Gold Tip Pro Hunter Arrows

Still wondering why they put on a plastic grip. Thinking about switching it out.:wink:


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I had side plates and didn't like them. Anyone make a wood single piece


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Check out Torquless. They make an awesome single piece wood grip. I've got a medium wrist/competition nose on mine.
Ken


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

tutone500 said:


> very slow mine is 63# 26.5" 252gr 292fps. Check your chrono or timing issue.


Huh? I'd be worried about your arrow weight


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

tutone500 said:


> very slow mine is 63# 26.5" 252gr 292fps. Check your chrono or timing issue.


Arrow is 352gpi just alittle typo error. Here is mine all finished


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I recived my bow and the string has a cut. Anyone have an extra 350 string cables are good. If so Please call or pm me how much. I realy want to shoot. Bobby 832 527 7436


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

i just got a 340 blackops on Friday. it is a great bow. i am shooting a 420 grain arrow 72LBS at 29 1/2" draw at 307. 
i have one problem i got it sighted in to 80 yards but with my broadheads i have one that flies prefect one that hits low and one that hits high any ideas (just for reference my AM32 shoots all 3 of them perfect same as my field points). my arrows are axis nano 340's cut at 29" with 100 grain heads. 

would this be a cam timing issue? i would think my arrow spine would be fine but maybe not. again any suggestions would be great.


----------



## lil buck (Mar 12, 2006)

*BowTech Destroyer*

Hi everyone I thought I would drop you a line I've been working close with a few people here on AT mainly Baldy Hunter and I'm going to post pic's on the bows and comments. Me (40) my son (12) and 2 (13 and (14) daughters all have Destroyers and have been shooting them now since February and have had no problems except for my stupidity. They are defiantly one of the nicest bows on the market to date and I'm here to tell you the kids had me all over trying different bows but in the end they wanted what dad had and I gotta tell you because the bow is so shootable it looks like my kids will be out shooting me before to long.


----------



## Panteradave (Aug 23, 2010)

I shot everything. I narrowed down to z7 and Hoyt maxs. I picked the 350. I went from an old Hoyt RH to a LH bow. When I set it up at the shop the 70# turned down to 60# a 400 Easton flatlined 85 g tip 313 fps. Now that I can pull heavier lbs it is blazing fast and accurate. I love it.


----------



## bobbyliv2fish (Aug 13, 2007)

*help*

I have a d 350 set at 66lb and 26dl I have the Tripwire rest and I cannot get this bow to shoot a b-hole in paper. I had the pro shop guys shoot it and they could not figure it out either. If I move the rest almost to the riser it will shoot a b-hole other than that it tears to the left. Please help anything I can try to fix this problem.


----------



## lil buck (Mar 12, 2006)

*Mean V'S String Stop*

View attachment 896219
View attachment 896220
View attachment 896221
Here is somthing that might be some help. I got my mean v string stop today and it is nice I got the camo to match my bow.


----------



## oh-bowhunter (Jun 19, 2005)

lil buck said:


> View attachment 896219
> View attachment 896220
> View attachment 896221
> Here is somthing that might be some help. I got my mean v string stop today and it is nice I got the camo to match my bow.


Did this make a noticable difference over the factory one?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi guys.I'm not a Destroyer owner but thought this would be a good place to check.I am a custom grip maker and I am in need of a set of side plates to copy.If any of you has any or knows where I can get a set,please give me a pm.
Thanks!


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

D340, left handed, QAD HD Pro Series, Spott Hogg Hunter Hogg It, homemade wrist sling, Fletcher 3/16ths peep, Octane one piece quiver, d loop, and a Kyber Sytems 10" Kyber Shock Stab. Don't kill me....$769 new. Love the bow but only thing is a little light so I decided to put the Kyber shock on and that cured my ills. Ken, Baldyhunter, is currently running a thread on tuning the destroyer and this helps out a bunch. If anyone knows of anyone having an extra 10" Kyber shock stab, please pm me if they are willing to part with it.


----------



## 190+ (Apr 8, 2006)

My 340 is pure pleasure to shoot. Maxed out at 62lbs, 30" draw, G5 optix 4 pin sght, octane 2 piece, QAD rest. Carbon Express 350 Maxims at 355 grains 310fps. My 390 grainers are at 299. Got the thing shooting good out to 50 yards, week before the season. Going to try to get to 60 buy the end of the week.


----------



## lil buck (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes it did that smack or thunk you hear or feel with the factory one is gone.


----------



## lil buck (Mar 12, 2006)

oh-bowhunter said:


> Did this make a noticable difference over the factory one?


Yes it did that smack or thunk you hear or feel is gone.


----------



## TeamDestroyer (Sep 12, 2010)

The Destroyer is why there are so many bashing threads towards Bowtech lately.... The Destroyer has left everything else feeling like old mail... 


My destroyer will shoot any Broadhead i want...no limb issues. no cable guard issues....it just plain shoots...


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Destroyer 350 / 72lb / 26"

Arrow ideas. I've shot a 25.75" maxima 250 w/100gr and I think it's underspined. I had the sight in the riser as it was shooting way right. Spine issue?


----------



## Ojo muerto (Aug 26, 2010)

Got a Destroyer 340 in black ops for $700. G5 Peep, Axcel sights, Trophy taker prong horn rest, Octane stabilizer and the new Apex quiver in black. Shoots 316 @60lbs @29.5dl shooting Gt Velocity 400's @28.5in


----------



## 96chev (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the camo is turning yellow by the grip of the bow? I just noticed last weekend that both my brother's Destroyer and mine have a yellow tint by the grip. Must have oily hands....Thoughts?


----------



## Dogz (Feb 15, 2010)

my grip has turned yellowish also. I do think it is from the oil in the hands.


----------



## pipewelderlu350 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my d340 a couple of weeks ago. QAD rest in black,Octane 7in stabilizer, usin my old true glo for now also put some limb savers on the limbs and bought a littte dampener for the flx guard on ebay. Set at 73.9# 28.5 dl shootin gold tip velocity 300 spine arrows, 384 grians at 311fps. thats what I got today at the shop when we paper tuned it. Then I took it out to my local range and put 6 arrows in a five inch circle at 60 yards. I love this bow. I was set on the z7 for months I really liked it and it is a great bow but when I shot the d340 it just fit me better. I really like the new gold tip velocity arrows plus you can get them in 300 spine. You can get a dozen of them on ebay for like 70 bucks for the xt series. It says on the box there made for bows up to 350fps. All in all I think the bow is great and all the cam lean bs on the site is just tuning issues from what I have read from people who sound like they know a little on the subject. like the yoke tuning thread on the site somewhere. I found that trying to get good honest info on these archery sites is really hard to find. I read for months before I bought a new bow because they cost a good chunk of money. I would read a great review on a bow and go down a couple threads and some one teels a horror story on the bow. I cant believe how fan loyale people bash other companies. This was worse than buyin a car for me. I'm kinda new to the archery stuff this is my second bow but all the lookin around I did and test shootin alot of bows I think they are all sweet all made well. But the d340 just fit me better than the other so thats what I got. In the 2 weeks I have had this I have probably shot over 350 arrows and have not had any problem with it. Very Very Very pleased.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

D340 62lbs 28.5 draw hardwoods grey,axis-n-fused 340's,g5 optix II,g5 expert II rest,octane stab


----------



## dmajor (Nov 19, 2010)

*D340 Restring*

Any instructions available on how to restring a D340?

[email protected]


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

dmajor said:


> Any instructions available on how to restring a D340?
> 
> [email protected]


Have a look at post 460 in this thread. BT put out some good youtube clips on setting up the bow.

Michael


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Any more pics on the destroyer?


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I am now a Bowtech Destroyer owner as well. I just bought a Destroyer 340 in Optifade Camo along with a Octane Stab. in Optifade. I also just ordered a set of custom Wicked1 strings in Black, Silver & Red & a custom wrist sling from SlingBraid. I am planning to set her up with HHA 5519 sight, and a QAD Ultra Pro HD rest. I am trying to find a Octane Bantamweight Quiver in Optifade but I am having a hard time with that. I shot one at my local dealer and fell it love with it, and was planning on buying one after Christmas, but I ran into a "too good to pass up" deal from a member here on AT so I jumped on it!!


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

bought a d 350 love it. Shot it for 3D. Great shooter,dead in hand. I love it


----------



## SlickHead_Slam (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of you fellas ever seen a hardwood riser/ black limb Destroyer? I want to see some pictures of one?


----------



## thompson51767 (May 5, 2010)

No hat, been over 6 months


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

just got a D340 brand new for $600. Now I have more money for accessories.


----------



## R.U.HAPPY? (Oct 11, 2010)

*Destroyer 340 draw stops*

Just wanted to know if anyone has played around with the draw stop posts on ur destroyers? I found out that for the longer draw settings I could position the stops on the other side of the cam so they contact the limb, providing a backwall much like my 101 airborne. I slipped a small o-ring over the factory post then shrink-wrapped that making them look like miniature versions of the 101 stops. My bow is set up with the posts in the #6 holes an the mods in the #2 position. This gives me a longer valley and a actual DL of 31.5" essentially the same DL as if the stops were in the #1 hole the "right" way. Been shooting it this way from about the 1st of Nov. Let me know....?? BIG thanks to Baldyhunter for all the tuning info!! now for some new strings from u....


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

D350 rh, 28" 60-70# set on 65. Mossy Oak Infinity. THrows a 390grn arrow at 315 fps. Octain 8" MO stab. Octain Black Bantam quive. GT 75/95 arrows cut to 29". Hitman 7 micro sight. Should have got a 3 pin sight. This this shoots flat. Set up by Crackers at Carter Archery. Not Crackerized yet, but i cant imagine it being any better. Oh, RipCord Code Red rest. I like to think I spent $800 on te hat and got the bow for free..


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Dont get it Crackerized! Get it Baldysized! (BaldyHunter)


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

What's New.


----------



## destroyed (Aug 23, 2010)

Destroyer 350, hardwoods grey (kinda wishing black ops now) but oh well!!! Lol. 72 lbs 29" DL mayhem hunter 350's. Rid cord code red rest, axion stab. Trophy ridge punisher 5 pin. Torqueless grip in applejack color (black & red). Ridgerunner sling. I love my bow it works awesome for me, thinking about buying one in black ops now. I was the second one to walk out the door with one at the pro shop I deal with back in 2010 when they first came out. I paid 976$ after taxes. But Louisiana for ya. Sales tax rape you. But well over 1400$ into now


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Just sold my d 350 , I really liked that bow! It sucks getting old, it was just getting a little to hard to draw with cold weather cloths on when the temps are in the teens.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Still luv'n my 2010 D340. Nothing fancy, set up for hunting with code red rest, 3 pin tru-glo micro, 3" limbsaver. Just put on my 3rd set of strings. It's so easy to tune. Set everything plumb, even, level, centered, and it shoots like a rocket.


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

So who else is having brand new destroyers limb flaking mine is about 2 weeks old now and already flaking in 3 spots and on the DL module the alignment pin is starting to break off. Sure it's fast and even holds good but for me the quality has to be there too. 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Just switched to Easton ACC shafts, looking to slow her down a bit...better broadhead flight.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm working on my 2nd D350 (LE), love these bows! I own a Specialist and CPXL, all great shooters due to the OD Binary system.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Mines on the way will be here thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

joebrenner007 said:


> So who else is having brand new destroyers limb flaking mine is about 2 weeks old now and already flaking in 3 spots and on the DL module the alignment pin is starting to break off. Sure it's fast and even holds good but for me the quality has to be there too.
> 
> 
> iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


Don't say stuff like this mine well be here Thursday


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

My destroyer 350 has a 6 1/4 brace. Has any one else seen this on theirs. It's a 60 lb set at 28 DL my timing and let off are good to go I am however a little long on the ata and If I went shorter by twisting up stuff wouldn't that increase my brace. Btw my bow is making good speed. Ibo weight arrow is flying at 326 fps and my gt kinetic weighing 394 grains is at 288 fps


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

joebrenner007 said:


> My destroyer 350 has a 6 1/4 brace. Has any one else seen this on theirs. It's a 60 lb set at 28 DL my timing and let off are good to go I am however a little long on the ata and If I went shorter by twisting up stuff wouldn't that increase my brace. Btw my bow is making good speed. Ibo weight arrow is flying at 326 fps and my gt kinetic weighing 394 grains is at 288 fps
> 
> 
> iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


Do you have the stock grip on the bow or did you put side plates on it?

Also don't put much stock into brace and ATA, they're ballpark figures and you want to be making peak weight, let off and draw length (close). 

I absolutely love my D340 and it has been nothing but perfect for going on 3 years. Just a killing machine that tunes perfect everytime....no shims or limb swaps needed here lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

They are such a boring bow......I only have one pin cause that is all I need. It tunes easy as pie. At any moment you can go out and shoot dead center every time. It hits like a hammer so there is no question of taking anything you point it at. So boring. Nothing to tinker with, nothing to question. What does everyone want to bet that when the little carbon bow grows up to having overdrive cams and flex guard it is a destroyer 340.......


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Still stock grip 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Its gor here today and I love it so far!


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here some pics of my new 350 LE





















iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

How is it possible that with the exact same twist in each cam that my bottom cam at full draw still had a lot of lean in it and it not over corrected its leaning the way they come from the factory Andover tried correcting but I'm and raid to twist any more. An arrow laid across left side of cam contacts the string right at the end of the cam serving that arrow is laid on. So guys what's going on here and how do I fix it???????????





iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not a pro, but I hold mine at peak weight on a draw board when checking for lean. Each string can take a different amount of twists to achieve the same tension as the other side. One side of mine is hardly twisted while the other has quite a few twists. Evenly Untwist one side while twisting the other. When you get it close, check your draw stops. You may need to untwist a half turn on one side to lengthen the cable just a bit, instead of twisting the other side and shortening the cable, depending on which cam is ahead of the other.


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tony219er is the man. 
Having trouble with my 350 le and tony219 pops in on my thread and saves the day. 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

I meant," he popped in and saved the day"



iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Started this page a long time ago. Thinking of picking up another destroyer in the form of a carbon night. Is it me or do the shoot a lot alike?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

The carbon overdrive is about a clone. That and it makes more money for the company as I would guess these risers cost them less to produce. Neat way to bring back the design. I hear the cams are not the same. Don't know if that is better or worse just hear they are not the same.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I shot a cod. It felt just a touch more stiff, but real fast.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

MrSinister said:


> The carbon overdrive is about a clone. That and it makes more money for the company as I would guess these risers cost them less to produce. Neat way to bring back the design. I hear the cams are not the same. Don't know if that is better or worse just hear they are not the same.


I think the cams are very close to the same in feel


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## R.U.HAPPY? (Oct 11, 2010)

Beings this is a "discussion" I'd like to hear more about draw stops. A while back I modded on my 340 (I know I voided warrenty...) and really liked the results. Here's what I done, I found out that for the longer draw settings I could position the stops on the other side of the cam so they contact the limb, providing a backwall much like my 101 airborne. I slipped a small o-ring over the factory posts then shrink-wrapped that making them look like miniature versions of the 101 stops. My bow is set up with the posts in the #6 holes an the mods in the #2 position (I believe this is the 30" position ??) This gives me a longer valley and a actual DL of 31.5". Essentially the same DL as if the stops were in the #1 hole the "right" way. New from the factory my 340's DL measured an actual 31 7/16". For extra security I'm thinking of purchasing another factory set of stops and do what another member, tack09 did.


> "I also add limb stops to the Destroyer. It makes the back wall feel crazy solid. I leave the original cable stops in place and add sockit allen screws to the other side of the cam to contact the limb. It is easy to time the limb stops with the cable stops in place. This also adds the security that if for any reason the stops fail, the cams cannot over rotate. Once you find the correct number hole for the limb stops, you can adjust the timing by adding additional layers of shrink tube to time them with the cable stops."
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting it this way about a year and also actually gained about 1-2 FPS. Seems to be a bit more forgiving set up this way. Esp gives a longer valley and firmer backwall. Just wanted to know if anyone else has tried this mod....?? I haven't checked to see just how short of a DL this would work with as I pretty much have the 340 maxed out...


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread has some really good info, it's been a while since I visited it. Merry Christmas & Happy holidays!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Steelers are 2014 AFC champs. woo


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Barnsdale possibly making replacement limbs for the destroyer, good deal!


----------

